# VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters?
Ein weiterer offener Brief ​*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


Die ganzen Vorgänge rund um die Fusion der beiden Dachverbände, als letzter Höhepunkt der Brief von Herrn Mohnert an Herrn Markstein, lassen viele Fragen aufkommen.

Insbesondere auch zu der Position der einzelnen Landesverbände.

Besonders auffallend ist dieses Zitat aus dem Schreiben des Herrn Mohnert:


			
				Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun  sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien  des  VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres   Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung   gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.



Das ist die Behauptung, dass alle Teilnehmer der Mitgliederversammlungen seit fast 70 Jahren die Beschlüsse von Verbandsausschuß und Präsidium einfach abnicken. 

Doch lassen wir 69 Jahre mal unter den Tisch fallen und wenden uns nur dem letzten Jahr zu.

Verhält es sich also tatsächlich so, dass die Mitgliederversammlung alles was durch Mohnert und sein Gefolge verursacht wurde für gut und richtig hält? 

Und dies, wie man unterschiedlichen Aussagen von Mohnert entnehmen kann, eigentlich immer einstimmig?

Wenn "Nein", warum hört man nichts von den Landesverbänden und Funktionären aus dem VDSF, die vorgeben, die Fusion tatsächlich zu wollen?

Wenn ein Verband wie Bayern z.B. damit droht, dem VDSF den Rücken zu kehren wenn die Fusion mißlingt, warum erfolgt keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, welches auch die letzte Chance auf eine Fusion zunichte macht?

Das gleiche gilt für Thüringen, wo beim TLAV der Austritt aus dem VDSF und der Übertritt zum DAV ja schon feststeht.

Wie kommt es da zu einstimmigen Ergebnissen, wenn Verbände wie Bayern oder der TLAV angeblich nicht mit den Vorgaben des VDSF-Bund einverstanden sind?

Also beleuchten wir mal kurz, wie das nach den Veröffentlichungen vom VDSF-Bund Präsidenten Mohnert  im Verband (Bund wie Land) alles so abzulaufen scheint.

Und fragen dann die Landesverbände, wie sie zu den Äußerungen von Herrn Mohnert stehen und was sie - sofern sie nicht mit diesen übereinstimmen - zu tun gedenken.


*Der Bundesverband VDSF*
Der Bundesverband, angeführt durch das ehemalige DAV-Mitglied Peter Mohnert, ist laut dessen eigenen Worten mit den Landesverbänden zusammen eh nur ein Abnickverband für das, was er dem Verbandsausschuss sowie dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium vorgibt. 

Das schreibt er auch so deutlich in seinem Brief an Günter Markstein, den Präsidenten des DAV.


*Die Landesverbände im VDSF*
Die Landesverbände scheinen ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. Es mag dabei um alles Mögliche gehen, aber ganz sicher nicht um die Einheit der Angler. Anders ist das Verhalten *aller* Landesverbände jedenfalls kaum zu interpretieren. 

Möglicherweise sehen sie die Fusion wohl auch eher als Gefahr denn als Chance.

Eine Fusion auf Bundesebene mit klaren angelpolitischen Vorgaben im Sinne des anglerfreundlicheren DAV wäre für die VDSF-Landesverbände ein klarer Machtverlust. Man müsse sich einem starken Bundesverband beugen und könnte in seinem Hoheitsgebiet nicht mehr nach Herzenslust schalten und walten.

*Die Funktionäre im VDSF – Bund wie Land*
Entweder haben, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und vor allem ohne Rücksicht auf Angler oder das Angeln, bis jetzt wohl *ALLE* Funktionäre im VDSF immer wieder einstimmig abgenickt, was VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert vorgelegt hat, wohl wissend - oder ignorierend - dass eine Fusion so nicht möglich wird. Zumindest hat keiner diesen Aussagen des VDSF-Bund Präsidenten Mohnert widersprochen.

Oder aber Herr Mohnert sagt und schreibt fortwährend die Unwahrheit. Dann muss man sich fragen, wieso die Landesverbände es sich gefallen lassen, so vor den Karren gespannt zu werden.


*Gegen klare Beschlüsse und gegen die eigenen Landesverbände - Oder doch zusammen?*
Gegen einen eindeutigen Mitgliederbeschluss des VDSF-Bund setzte das geschäftsführende Präsidium unter Peter Mohnert die Fusionsverhandlungen aus. 
Der Verstoß gegen diesen Beschluß der (theoretisch) höchsten Verbandsinstanz blieb vollkommen ohne Folgen für Herrn Mohnert und sein Gefolge. Warum kann es sich Herr Mohnert erlauben, gegen einen Mitgliederbeschluß zu verstoßen?

Ungeachtet dessen stimmte der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF, laut Veröffentlichung *EINSTIMMIG!* zwar der Wiederaufnahme der Verhandlungen unter Federführung des bestehenden Präsidiums zu, verknüpfte dies aber mit z.T. unannehmbaren Vorbedingungen an den DAV und gleichzeitig mit einem Persilschein an dieses geschäftsführende Präsidium, satzungswidrig bzw. zumindest satzungsbedenklich, die Verhandlungen auch ohne weiteren Mitgliederbeschluss endgültig im Alleingang zu beenden.

Warum gibt man einem Präsidium mit derart verbandsschädigendem Verhalten einen Freibrief?

Die Tatsache, dass offenbar* kein *Landesverband und *kein* Funktionär des VDSF das Vorgehen des gechäftsführenden Präsidiums nicht nur nicht öffentlich kritisiert, sondern das dies von *ALLEN * geduldet und teilweise aktiv unterstützt wurde, veranlasst uns, bei den Landesverbänden in einem offenen Brief nachzufragen, was da jetzt eigentlich "Sache ist" im VDSF. 

Schließlich bezahlen die Angler aus den Vereinen über ihre Beiträge die Verbände und Funktionäre im VDSF und haben daher auch ein Recht zu erfahren, was angelpolitisch geplant ist. 


Über eingehende Antworten werden wir natürlich zeitnah berichten. 


Thomas Finkbeiner




> *Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände und Funktionäre im VDSF*
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auch Sie haben ja per Mail den Brief von Herrn Mohnert bekommen,  den dieser am 08.05. 2011  an Herrn Markstein geschickt hat.
> 
> ...



Wir werden diesen offenen Brief an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen der VDSF-Landesverbände schicken und immer zeitnah über Anworten berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Die erste Antwort kam erstaunlicherweise schon - erstaunlicherweise, da wir eigentlich wie immer gar nicht mit Antworten rechnen...

Nach dem bekannten Motto "schweigen und abnicken"....

Der Verband Hessischer Fischer e. V. teilte uns mit, dass wegen nicht besetzter Geschäftsstelle frühestens ab 14.07.2011 die Mail bearbeitet werden wird..


----------



## ivo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Jo, Thomas, die wird bearbeitet. Verschieben in die "Ablage" rund...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Wir werden sehen..

Ob die Landesverbände tatsächlich alles nur abnicken, wie von Herrn Mohnert behauptet - dann wird natürlich keine Antwort kommen.

Oder ob sie tatsächlich eine eigene Meinung haben und vertreten - dann werden sie sicherlich antworten wollen und das den Anglern, die sie ja schliesslich bezahlen, auch erklären wollen..

Sie werden sich ja nicht als "Abnicker" hinstellen lassen von Herrn Mohnert, wenn das nicht tatsächlich so wäre..

#c


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob die Landesverbände tatsächlich alles nur abnicken, wie von Herrn Mohnert behauptet - dann wird natürlich keine Antwort kommen.
> 
> Oder ob sie tatsächlich eine eigene Meinung haben und vertreten - dann werden sie sicherlich antworten wollen und das den Anglern, die sie ja schliesslich bezahlen, auch erklären wollen..
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst doch nicht schreiben, dass diejenigen, die nicht Antworten alles nur abnicken und keine Meinung haben, wenn Du vorher schreibst, das sie wenn sie der Meinung von Herrn Mohnert sind nich antworten brauchen...



> Sollten Sie die Ansichten von Herrn Mohnert teilen, brauchen Sie natürlich nicht zu antworten.


 
Was ist das denn für eine Hetzjagt und falsche Darstellung eines Verhaltens?????

Du könntest höchstens schreiben, dass alle die nicht Antworten voll hinter dem Verband und Herrn Mohnert stehen, alles andere würde nicht stimmen, weil Du ja gerade denen, die die Ansichten von Herrn Mohnert teilen schreibst, dass sie dann nicht antworten brauchen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du könntest höchstens schreiben, dass alle die nicht Antworten voll hinter dem Verband und Herrn Mohnert stehen, alles andere würde nicht stimmen, weil Du ja gerade denen, die die Ansichten von Herrn Mohnert teilen schreibst, dass sie dann nicht antworten brauchen...|kopfkrat




Nö, ist doch ganz einfach.

Wer nicht antwortet, identifiziert sich mit der Arbeit und den Aussagen von Herrn Mohnert.

Wer Kritik hat oder sich durch die Aussagen von Mohnert in ein falsches Licht gestellt fühlt, wird die Möglichkeit zur Richtigstellung nutzen. 

Dann gibts noch den dritten Fall, nämlich dass sich jemand nicht mit Mohnert identifiziert und trotzdem nicht antwortet.
Die sind aber auch nicht besser als Mohnert und Co, weil sie sich nicht öffentlich bekennen und die Mauschelpolitik des VDSF nachahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Na, Dorschgreifer, da hat aber einer den VDSF-Verbandshut fest aufsitzen ;-))

Das war das Original:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten Sie die Ansichten von Herrn Mohnert teilen, *brauchen *Sie natürlich nicht zu antworten.



Und nicht das von Dir falsch behauptete:


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> das sie wenn sie der Meinung von Herrn Mohnert sind nich antworten *sollen*...



Es liegt doch in der eigene Verantwortung der Landesverbände, ob und wie sie antworten.

Teilen sie die Meinung von Mohnert, stimmen sie ja dem zu, dass von ihnen alles abgenickt wird - das schreibt Herr Mohnert ja deutlich genug. 

Dann brauchen sie auch nicht zu antworten (was sie aber gerne dürfen!! ). Wenn das im VDSF genügt, dass alles still von den Landesverbänden abgenickt wird, genügt es uns doch dann auch ;-))..

Wenn aber die Landesverbände nicht alles still vom VDSF-Bund abnicken, sollten sie auch den Arsch in der Hose haben (bzw. eben die Funktionäre) die Angler dann auch zu informieren - und das nicht nur über nicht gelesene Verbandspostillen oder in Hinterzimmern, sondern eben auch öffentlich.

*Angler im VDSF*
Darauf haben die im VDSF organisierten Angler, die über ihre Mitgliedsvereine zwangsrekrutiert wurden und ja alles mit ihren Beiträgen beim VDSF (Bund wie Land) bezahlen, schlicht ein Anrecht!

*Angler im DAV*
Darauf haben die im DAV organisierten Angler (auch zwangsrekrutiert) ein Anrecht, da sie wissen müssen, wie Landesverbände und Funktionäre im VDSF ticken für den Fall einer immer noch drohenden  Übernahme durch den VDSF.

*Nichtorganisierte Angler*
Und darauf haben auch alle nicht organisierten Angler ein Anrecht, da sich diese - laut Mohnert alles abnickenden - Landesverbände ja aktiv in die Gesetzgebung einmischen und somit auch die nichtorganisierten Angler betroffen sind.



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibts noch den dritten Fall, nämlich dass sich jemand nicht mit Mohnert identifiziert und trotzdem nicht antwortet.
> Die sind aber auch nicht besser als Mohnert und Co, weil sie sich nicht öffentlich bekennen und die Mauschelpolitik des VDSF nachahmen.



So einfach isses.................

Und wir bieten alle Möglichkeiten, Angler - organsierte (auch ca. 70% hier im Forum) oder nicht organiserte - umfassend zu informieren.
Und wir werden selbstverständlich weiterhin wie immer ALLES veröffentlichen, was uns Verbände zu kommen lassen - egal welcher!!


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Dorschgreifer, wenn Du nicht möchtest, dass wir den VdSF kritisieren, dann gib uns doch einfach mal ein paar Pro-Argumente, auf die man aufbauen könnte.
Ich bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr mehr oder weniger intensiv in der Thematik und auf der Suche und finde derzeit wirklich gar nichts (auf Bundesverbandsebene), was ich uneingeschränkt mittragen möchte.#c

Umgekehrt aber gibt es auf Landesebene so manchen sehr erfreulichen Ansatz und anglerfreundliche Denkweise, selbst gegen gewisse Bundesdoktrinen. Allein deshalb würde ich mich über Initiativen und Stellungnahmen aus den Landesverbänden sehr freuen. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die Mohnert'sche Darstellung, diese seien allesamt Abnicker, so richtig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Wir bekamen soeben eine Mail von der Geschäftsstelle des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer in Wiesbaden, dass sie alleine entscheiden "ob, wann und mit wem sie Sachverhalte diskutieren"

Haben wir ja nie anders verlangt ;-))

Wir haben nur die Möglichkeit geboten, ALLE Angler zu informieren. 

Und weil wir schrieben, dass man nicht antworten müsse, wenn man Herrn Mohnerts Ansichten teilt, wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass "man sich nicht instrumentalisieren lasse".

Und dass die Methode ""Wer nicht für mich ist, ist automatisch gegen mich" kennzeichnend für diktatorische Systeme wäre.

Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob damit jetzt wir in der Redaktion gemeint sind oder das Gebaren des VDSF.

Dem Wunsch der Streichung aus dem Emailverteiler kann ich natürlich als Journalist nicht nachkommen, da es ja unsere Aufgabe und Pflicht ist, bei Behörden, Verbänden etc. nachzufragen - und eigentlich ja auch die satzungsgemäße Pflicht von allen VDSF-Verbänden, die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Also sind die keine Abnicker sondern Duckmäuser, oder wie soll man das jetzt verstehen???

Wenn sich der Hessische Verband durch uns "instrumentalisiert" fühlen würde, falls er antwortet, könnte man das jetzt auf zwei Arten interpretieren:
Variante A:
Ja, die stehen voll hinter ihrem Bundesverband und seinem Präsidenten (--> entweder Abnicker oder genauso verbohrt)
Variante B:
Nein, die stehen nicht dahinter und wollen sich das auch nicht so gefallen lassen, scheuen aber davor zurück, sich öffentlich uns gegenüber zu äußern. (--> Duckmäuser? )

Dass mit der "Diktatur" zeigt einfach nur, wie wenig das normale Demokratieverständnis im Umgang mit dem Internet zu Rate gezogen wird, genauso wie die Aufforderung zur Löschung aus dem E-Mail-Verteiler. Ich denke mal, -auch aufgrund der schnellen Antwort- dass man da nicht genauer drüber nachgedacht hat und deshalb das AB und die Redaktion des Magazins nicht als Presseinstitution wahrnimmt. #c

Zur konstruktiven Zusammenarbeit werden wir keinen zwingen können und auch mit der Ablehnung können wir leben, wenn wir nun wenigstens wissen, nachvollziehen und belegen können, wie auf Landesebene gedacht und gehandelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, -auch aufgrund der schnellen Antwort- dass man da nicht genauer drüber nachgedacht hat und deshalb das AB und die Redaktion des Magazins nicht als Presseinstitution wahrnimmt.


Da müsste man dann schlicht die Frage nach Kompetenz stellen, wenn im Mailkopf bei mir die Presseausweisnummer steht und extra noch die Kontaktdaten als "Redaktion/Kontakt"....


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

|kopfkratöhmmm, ...., ....,  JA!:m

Ich denke auch nicht, dass irgendeine Printpresse überhaupt an dem Thema "dran" ist, also sollte Deine Mail auf jeden Fall "aufgefallen" sein. Ansonsten hätte man sich auch trotz derzeit nicht besetzter Geschäftsstelle wohl auch kaum so schnell bewegt.
Aber wer ins Wespennest piekst, muss auch damit rechnen, dass zurück gestochen wird....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, wenn Du nicht möchtest, dass wir den VdSF kritisieren, dann gib uns doch einfach mal ein paar Pro-Argumente, auf die man aufbauen könnte.


 

Ich kenne zumindest keine Kontra....

Nachangelverbot habe ich nicht. 

Wettangeln brauche ich nicht.

Richtiges echtes C&R (von vorne herein nur des Spaßes und der Bilder wegen Angeln gehen) finde ich daneben, selektives Fischen ist nicht verboten. 

Gemeinschaftsfischen, Traditionsfischen und Hegefischen sind erlaubt. 

Die Verbandsgewässer meines Landesverbandes finde ich nicht überteuert (196,52 Km Wasser für 37,-€ im Jahr finde ich eher billig). 

Mit dem Setzkescherverbot kann ich leben, tue ich immerhin schon fast 20 Jahre, würde es aber für Einzelangler begrüßen, die Ihre Fische vor dem Verderben schützen wollen, da ist mein Landesverband aber auch genau meiner Meinung und hat es den politischen Gremien auch genau so mitgeteilt, damit es mit der nächsten Änderung unseres Landesfischereigesetztes gestrichen wird.

Was gibt es jetzt noch Schreckliches, was mich stören könnte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Mail auf jeden Fall "aufgefallen" sein. Ansonsten hätte man sich auch trotz derzeit nicht besetzter Geschäftsstelle wohl auch kaum so schnell bewegt.


Das mit dem Urlaub war die Regionalgeschäftsstelle Nord, die Antwort danach kam von der Landesgeschäftsstelle in Wiesbaden.

@ Dorschgreifer und Honeyball:
Diskutiert das bitte nicht hier, sondern in einem pasenden Thread - extra aufmachen oder einen der zum Thema vorhandenen nutzen.

Denn das hat nix mit dem Verhalten der VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre zu tun - Abnicker wie von Herrn Mohnert behauptet oder eben nicht -  was hier das Thema ist.


----------



## Fragezeichen (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Öhm, ich verfolge das nun schon eine ganze Weile hier und muss auch mal was dazu sagen.

Erstmal zu meiner Person: zwangsrekrutiertes VDSF Mitglied, nach allem was man hier so mitbekommt sehe ich mich aber doch dem DAV ideologisch näher.

ABER ich muss feststellen, dass Du immer stärker Partei ergreifst und deine Briefe doch oft etwas stichelnd wirken. Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, wenn man sich in der Sache auf lange Zeit stark engagiert und daher quasi auch mittendrin steckt, ist aber mMn wenig zielführend.
Denn ich kann dann andererseits auch wieder solche Reaktionen verstehen, weil die Leute sich bedrängt bzw. instrumentalisiert fühlen können. Das ist natürlich auch eine lächerliche Art mit einem solchen Thema umzugehen, menschlich jedoch nachvollziehbar.

Was ich damit meine ist, dass Du als Journalist zwar persönlich einen Standpunkt hast, der aber inzwischen immer mehr in deine Arbeit einfliesst und das ist irgendwo kontraproduktiv. 
Auch wenns schwerfällt würden neutraler gehaltene Briefe wahrscheinlich weniger Trotzreaktionen hervorrufen, die nun wirklich für keinen dienlich sind.
Die können nur zur Hetze hergenommen werden, die ich dir und den anderen offiziellen aber (noch) nicht unterstellen will, aber man merkt deutlich eine zunehmende "Emotionalisierung" der Berichterstattung und Kommentare/Interpretationen.

Trotz aller Kritik hoffe ich dennoch, dass du weiterhin so engagiert die Thematik versuchst allen näher zu bringen und eine Lösung voranzutreiben, das kostet sicher viel Zeit und Nerven.

MFG
Das Fragezeichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

@Fragezeichen: 
Man kann immer über den Weg streiten...

Aber wenn -wie hier deutlich - klar wird, wie die Verbände und deren Funktionäre wirklich ticken, finde ich das mehr als gut.

Und genau deswegen sind solche "Trotzreaktionen" mehr als gut, da das deutlich zeigt, wie die von den Anglern finanzierten Verbände und Funktionäre arbeiten.

Und nochmal:
Wir haben da nie behauptet, neutral zu sein.

Wir haben in der Redaktion öffentlich nachlesbare angelpolitische Leitlinien, an denen wir uns orientieren und an Hand derer unsere Fragen und Berichterstattung erarbeitet wird.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Wir können nun wirklich nichts für die Politik aller Landes- und Bundesverbände des VDSF schon seit Jahrzehnten (nicht erst, seit es uns gibt) alles im Stillen auszuhandeln und nachher die Angler mit den im Hinterzimmer ausgemauschelten Ergebnissen zu beglücken.

Wir würden uns über eine offene(re) Informationspolitik ja wirklich freuen.

Die hat es aber im VDSF ja noch nie gegeben.

*Oder wurde einer von euch Anglern im VDSF von eurem Landesverband (ob direkt oder über die Vereine) informiert über das Schreiben von Herrn Mohnert?

Oder darüber, wie eure Landesverbandsfunktionäre zu welchen Themen wie abgestimmt haben im Verbandsausschuss?

Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wie einer geplanten Fusion der Dachverbände?*

Oder muss man dann nicht dem Exvizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und Exlandesverbandspräsident Berlin/Brandenburg mit seinen Ansichten recht geben, der ja schliesslich das Gebaren des VDSF kennt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Oder unserer daraus auch folgenden Analyse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014


Man kann dem VDSF und seinen Landesverbänden und Funktionären nur mit  klaren, eindeutigen Fragen kommen - wenn dann wie in diesem Fall auch die Nichtbeantwortung eine sehr deutliche Sprache spricht, ist das für die Information aller Angler doch umso besser.

Und wenn sich aus den VDSF-Landesverbänden und den Funktionären da keiner traut, öffentlich Stellung zu beziehen, ist damit einfach auch eines klar:
Da ist dann keiner von denen tragbar für einen möglichen gemeinsamen Verband.

Und da der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden satzungswidrig die umfassende Information der Angler verweigert, ist es doch gut, wenn man dann mit solchen Mitteln wie hier wenigstens feststellen kann, wie die Herren Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden ticken.

Das ist das Ziel, und das wird - denke ich - ganz gut erreicht...

Und nichts würde mich mehr freuen, als wenn aus den Landesverbänden mal klare Worte zu den Fragen kommen würden - evtl. auch noch für Angler positive.

Und Du kannst eines glauben:
Wenn da einer aus den Landesverbänden mal so viel Rückrat hätte, würden wir den loben und unterstützen, wo wir nur könnten.

Auch wenn es bisher leider so scheint, als ob Herr Mohnert tatsächlich recht hat................




			
				Fragezeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz aller Kritik hoffe ich dennoch, dass du weiterhin so engagiert die Thematik versuchst allen näher zu bringen und eine Lösung voranzutreiben, das kostet sicher viel Zeit und Nerven.


Ich danke für die Kritik, gerade wenn sie wie hier auch konstruktiv ist. Da sie auch die Gelegenheit gibt, das eigene Handeln immer wieder zu hinterfragen.

Aber auch, unsere Intentionen und unseren Antrieb in der Redaktion deutlich zu machen.

Und nein, wir alle in der Redaktion werden dieses Thema weiter stark beackern und nicht aufgeben, das ist versprochen.
;-)))
Die Angler haben schon viel zu viele Jahre alles mit sich machen lassen, was von den Verbänden kam..


----------



## Fragezeichen (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann immer über den Weg streiten...


Ja kann man, aber wie du ja selber erkannt hast nur eine Anregung meinerseits...




> Oder wurde einer von euch Anglern im VDSF von eurem Landesverband (ob direkt oder über die Vereine) informiert über das Schreiben von Herrn Mohnert?
> 
> Oder darüber, wie die Landesverbandsfunktionäre zu welchen Themen wie  abgestimmt haben im Verbandsausschuss?
> 
> Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wie einer geplanten Fusion der Dachverbände?


Ich in meinen bisherigen Vereinen definitiv nie, da merkt man nur die VDSF Mitgliedschaft an diesen Aufklebern jedes Jahr und teilweise an den Regelungen, sofern man sich damit befasst. Da ist aber sicher jeder in der gesamten Hierarchie Schuld, von ganz oben bis ganz unten zu mir. Habe früher persönlich keinen Gedanken an irgendwelche Verbände verschwendet, bin mir bis jetzt noch nicht ganz sicher wozu die Aufkleberchen sind...müsste ich mal nachlesen, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.



> Und da der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden satzungswidrig die Information der Angler verweigert, ist es doch gut, wenn man dann mit solchen Mitteln wie hier wenigstens feststellen kann, die die Herren Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden ticken.
> 
> Das ist das Ziel, und das wird - denke ich - ganz gut erreicht...


Ich vermute einfach mal, dass irgendwo in einem dunklen Keller jegliche Informationen einzusehen sind und das dadurch nichtmal satzungswidrig ist (müsste ich jetzt die Satzung lesen usw. also wirklich reine Vermutung). Man könnte ja Antrag A stellen um bei Stelle B den Antrag C zu erhalten, den man bei Stelle D einreichen kann um "wenige" Monate später die geheimen Archive anschauen zu dürfen. Wie bei Behörden halt...so in etwa stelle ich mir solche Verbände vor. 
Das Vorurteil gilt für mich aber für alle größeren Organisationen...



> Ich danke für die Kritik, gerade wenn sie wie hier auch konstruktiv ist. Da sie auch die Gelegenheit gibt, das eigene Handeln immer wieder zu hinterfragen.


Na solange das noch funktioniert und mit Kritik anständig umgegangen wird ist alles in Butter, wenn Du aber spät nachts wach wirst um kleine Mohnert Wachsfiguren in der Mikrowelle zu brutzeln musste mal ne Pause machen , zumindest nen Tag oder auch zwei.

MFG 
Das Fragezeichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> wenn Du aber spät nachts wach wirst um kleine Mohnert Wachsfiguren in der Mikrowelle zu brutzeln musste mal ne Pause machen , zumindest nen Tag oder auch zwei


Der war echt gut - mit ähnlichen Gedanken spielt sicher mancher mal...



> Ich in meinen bisherigen Vereinen definitiv nie, da merkt man nur die VDSF Mitgliedschaft an diesen Aufklebern jedes Jahr und teilweise an den Regelungen, sofern man sich damit befasst.


Und an der Kohle, welche Dein Verein für Dich an den VDSF überweist zur Beglückung mit anglerfeindlichen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und immer weiteren Restriktionen - obwohl, da kann mans als Angler ja auch dran kaum merken, da das die Vereine ja kaum ihren Mitgliedern sagen werden, wie viel vom Vereinsbeitrag an Landes- und Bundesverband geht..


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Wie schon gesagt, sollten wir in diesem Thread genau bei der ursprünglichen Intention und Frage bleiben.

*Nicken die Landesverbände einfach nur alles ab, was vom VdSF-Präsidium unter Mohnert kommt?*

Eigentlich müsste man da -zumindest mit dem letzten Hauch von Demokratieverständnis- von vornherein ein klares "NEIN" in die Landschaft brüllen, aber genau diese Behauptung hat Mohnert gegenüber dem Präsidenten des DAV geäußert. 

Seitdem steht sie im Raum und wir von der Redaktion finden, dass sie dort nicht einfach stillschweigend geduldet werden kann.

Wir wissen von vielerlei positiven Dingen in einzelnen Landesverbänden, die klar gegen VdSF-Doktrine gerichtet sind, aber trotzdem Bestand haben (zum Wohle der Angler dort). Im Moment herrscht jedoch der Eindruck, dass eine Politik des gegenseitigen Laissez-Faire betrieben wird, in Summe nicht zum Wohle der Angler und des Angelns sondern ganz klar auf Kosten und auf dem Rücken der Angler.

Manche Landesverbände schaffen es mehr, sich davon auszunehmen, manche eher weniger und manche wollen offensichtlich nichts anderes als brav bei den Vereinen abzukassieren und ansonsten möglichst kein Aufsehen zu erregen. Dafür wird dann jeder Versuch von Engagement einzelner möglichst unterdrückt und flach gehalten.

Wenn an zig Stellen hier im AB bemängelt wird, dass wir Anglern keine oder nur eine schlechte Lobby haben und durch selbst ernannte Naturschutz-Apostel und andere Konsorten immer wieder in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt werden, dann liegt das in erster Linie an der unfähigen Politik des Unauffälligkeitsbestrebens "unserer" Verbände. 

Und hier und jetzt geht es darum, heraus zu finden, ob das auf VdSF-Seite einfach nur mangelhafter Wille und fehlende Zielstrebigkeit ist (also ein Kompetenzproblem), oder gezielte Methode hat (wir bestimmen, die anderen Nicken, also ein Problem der Machtausnutzung).

Angefangen hat es doch damit, dass wir alle guter Hoffnung waren, irgendwann bald mal von *einem einzigen bundesweiten* Verband adäquat vertreten zu werden. Im Moment sind wir jedoch von der Fusion weiter entfernt als beim Mauerfall, u.a. weil eine wirklich akzeptable Vorarbeit von 12 Menschen leider aus Sicht des Präsidiums des VdSF ein paar zu anglerfreundliche Aspekte enthielt und deshalb von diesem in diktatorischer Anmaßung platt gemacht wurde.

Der Vorgang als solcher ist m.M.n. dermaßen ungeheuerlich, dass die angelnde Öffentlichkeit ein Recht darauf hat, zu erfahren, ob wirklich der gesamte VdSF *inklusive* seiner Landesverbände dieses Verhalten, diese Entscheidung und die Tatsache, dass dies über ihre Köpfe hinweg de facto von einer Einzelperson so bestimmt worden war, rückhaltlos akzeptiert und sich -wenn auch im Nachhinein, also ganz so, wie Mohnert es in seinem Brief behauptet- als Landesvertretung dahinter stellt.

Da wird im Hintergrund taktiert und geplänkelt und sobald The Big Boss auftritt, eisig geschwiegen, statt einfach mal Butter bei die Fische zu geben.

Und, vor allem, es wird durch absolutes Stillschweigen jedwede Information nach außen abgeschottet, in vollem Bewusstsein eines Satzungsverstoßes und unter Ausnutzung der Erfahrung, dass die meisten Angler sich ohnehin nicht für die Verbandspolitik interessieren.

Wir im AB und alle, die aktiv sich beteiligen, einbringen und die hier gewonnenen Erkenntnisse in die Vereine und Gremien tragen, sind da höchstens wie das berühmte kleine gallische Dorf und das Internet ist unser Zaubertrank...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Auch wenns schwerfällt würden neutraler gehaltene Briefe wahrscheinlich weniger Trotzreaktionen hervorrufen, die nun wirklich für keinen dienlich sind.




Definitiv Nein. Haben wir alles schon hinter uns. Auf neutral gehaltene Schreiben kommen bestenfalls neutral gehaltene Antworten. Nichtssagend und nach allen Seiten offen.

Die Zeit für diplomatische Politikspielchen ist vorbei. Jetzt heißt es Butter bei die Fische. 

Oder man lässt sich als Funktionär halt dem Gesinde des Herrn Mohnert zuordnen. 

Im Prinzip ist es auch wurscht ob und wie einer antwortet. Aus der (Nicht-) Reaktion können die Angler erkennen, welcher Funktionär wie tickt. 

Und es werden langsam immer mehr die daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen und entsprechend agieren.

Die VDSF Funktionäre haben nur noch die Wahl sich von der öffentlichen VDSF-Politik zu distanzieren, oder mit den Ränkeschmieden in einen Topf geworfen zu werden. 

Ein bisschen gut gibt es nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir bekamen soeben eine Mail von der Geschäftsstelle des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer in Wiesbaden, dass sie alleine entscheiden "ob, wann und mit wem sie Sachverhalte diskutieren"
> 
> Haben wir ja nie anders verlangt ;-))
> 
> .....................



Da kam doch zuerst eine Abwesenheitsmitteilung ?

Wer hat denn da doch geantwortet? Irgendein Vorzimmersitzer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Nö, die Abwesenheit kam vom Regionalverband Nord, die Antwort vom Geschäftsführer in Wiesbaden - da wurde wohl die Anfrage weitergeleitet wegen Abwesenheit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Und um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen, die Frage im offenen Brief:
*Ob Herr Mohnert recht hat damit, dass die Landesverbände alles abnicken, was eingebracht wird oder ob die Landesverbände bzw. Funktionäre eine eigene Meinung haben und auch öffentlich vertreten????*

Wir würden uns über eine offene(re) Informationspolitik ja wirklich freuen.

Die hat es aber im VDSF ja noch nie gegeben.

*Oder wurde einer von euch Anglern im VDSF von eurem Landesverband (ob direkt oder über die Vereine) informiert über das Schreiben von Herrn Mohnert?

Oder darüber, ob eure Landesverbandsfunktionäre zu welchen Themen wie abgestimmt haben im Verbandsausschuss?

Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wie einer geplanten Fusion der Dachverbände?*

Oder muss man dann nicht dem Exvizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und Exlandesverbandspräsident Berlin/Brandenburg mit seinen Ansichten recht geben, der ja schliesslich das Gebaren des VDSF auch gut von innen kennt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265
Zitate daraus:


			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> Statt die Fusion voranzutreiben, nutzt Peter Mohnert seine neue Abbruchskompetenz, die ihm der Verbandsausschuss erteilt hat (vgl. Pkt. 3), dazu, den DAV zu Reaktionen zu provozieren, die es dem VDSF-Präsidenten ermöglichen sollen, die Nichterreichbarkeit der Fusion festzustellen. Das ist nicht, was die Mehrheit im VDSF will......
> ....................
> Denn man darf getrost davon ausgehen, dass das Schreiben von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein erneut einen nicht abgestimmten Alleingang darstellt. Es ist für die interessierte Öffentlichkeit bedeutsam zu wissen, ob sich Bayern in dem Vorgehen des VDSF-Chefs wiederfindet.



Oder unserer auch daraus folgenden Analyse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
Zitat daraus:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Nichtreaktion der Landesverbände  - die ja schon nichts gegen die Aussetzung der Fusion gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss veröffentlichten - stellt sich zumindest bei mir persönlich immer mehr der Eindruck ein, als ob der gesamte VDSF mit allen Landesverbänden eben in keinster Weise irgendwas für die Angler oder das Angeln tun will, sondern dass es da überall nur um Posten, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.
> 
> Ich lasse mich aber natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren und warte gespannt auf die Ausführungen der Landesverbände im VDSF und der Funktionäre zu den jetzigen Vorgängen und wie sie sich dazu positionieren..
> 
> *Und da am Ende der einzelne Angler über seinen Verein die ganze Verbandschose bezahlt, hat er schlicht ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird!!!*





Oder, um das kurz zu halten, wie Ralle es so schön zusammen gefasst hat:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip ist es auch wurscht ob und wie einer antwortet. Aus der (Nicht-) Reaktion können die Angler erkennen, welcher Funktionär wie tickt.
> 
> Und es werden langsam immer mehr die daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen und entsprechend agieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## groooveman (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

mal danke an die Redaktion, die offensichtlich viel Geduld und "Beißwillen" besitzt - hartnäckig und gut 

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: woher soll denn das "Duckmäusertum" kommen? Ducken muss ich mich doch nur, wenn mir jemand effektiv drohen kann. Was haben Landesverbände denn von Herrn Mohnert zu befürchten? Ich kenne mich da echt nicht aus und vielleicht könnt ihr mir das ja erklären.

Und zweitens: eine Mitgliedschaft hat immer die Gremien, die es verdient. Solange Mitlgiederversammlungen reine Abnickveranstaltungen sind (und das fängt ganz unten an), wird sich so leicht nix ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> woher soll denn das "Duckmäusertum" kommen?


Sehr gute Frage, die uns auch brennend interessiert - wir haben dazu verschiedenste Theorien, aber leider (noch) nix greifbares.



> eine Mitgliedschaft hat immer die Gremien, die es verdient.


Deswegen veröffentlichen wir ja immer wieder solche Fakten, damit niemand nachher sagen kann, er hätte es nicht gewusst.
Weder ein Funktionär noch ein Angler..

Und haben die Hoffnung, dass irgendwo auch im VDSF mal ein anglerfreundlicher Funktionär mit Rückrat auftaucht, noch nicht aufgegeben....



> Solange Mitlgiederversammlungen reine Abnickveranstaltungen sind (und das fängt ganz unten an), wird sich so leicht nix ändern.


Naja, es ist auf jeden Fall ein dickes Brett, das nach jahrzehtnelanger Abnickpraxis lange zu bohren sein wird, das ist klar..



> mal danke an die Redaktion, die offensichtlich viel Geduld und "Beißwillen" besitzt


Siehe oben: 
Dickes Brett, lange zu bohren, das wissen wir - aber es ist nunmal unser Job, nicht nur Hochglanzwerbeträger für die Industrie zu sein, sondern auch solche Dinge zu recherchieren und öffentlich zu machen..

Und wir werden dran bleiben, versprochen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



groooveman schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: woher soll denn das "Duckmäusertum" kommen? Ducken muss ich mich doch nur, wenn mir jemand effektiv drohen kann. Was haben Landesverbände denn von Herrn Mohnert zu befürchten? Ich kenne mich da echt nicht aus und vielleicht könnt ihr mir das ja erklären.



Ich weiß nicht ob Duckmäusertum der allumfassend richtige Ausdruck ist. Drohungen und auch gezielte Aktionen von Seiten des VDSF sind nur wenige bekannt, die Dunkelziffer dürfte da hoch sein. Bekannt sind die Drohungen des Herrn Drosse´jedem der gegen die VDSF Richtlinien verstößt, anzuzeigen. Da ging es um C&R, Wettfischen etc. 

Dieses Damokleschwert dürfte noch heute über den Köpfen vieler schweben. Wir wissen alle, dass für die Wahl von Funktionären weniger die Kompetenz, als vielmehr die Bereitschaft ausschlaggebend ist. In der Folge sitzen auf vielen Pöstchen Leute, die weder vom Angeln, noch von der Juristerei Ahnung haben. Kommt da ein redegewandter Kerl daher und erzählt, dass wenn man z.B. Fische zurücksetzt, man angezeigt und verurteilt wird, dann duckt man sich halt. Besser sowas verbieten, als Probleme bekommen. Das habe ich selber oft genug miterlebt.

Weiter ist die Sache um Kurt Muskat und den DMV bekannt geworden. Da wurde angeblich der Arbeitgeber darüber informiert, dass er Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz betreibe und propagiere.

Jüngst hatten wir das Beispiel eines sehr engagierten Anglers, der nach eigener Aussage als selbstständiger Unternehmer von dritter Seite bei seinen Kunden in Verruf gebracht wurde. Da hies es angeblich, er würde keine Aufträge mehr erhalten, wenn er sich nicht zurückhielte. 

Welche Personen konkret dahinter stecken, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Wir (wer überhaupt?) wissen auch (noch) nicht, was hinter dieser ominösen VDSF-GmbH steckt. Ob es da Verflechtungen mit Funktionären gibt, woher welche Gelder stammen und wohin sie fließen. Allerdings lässt sich auch da im Rahmen einer möglichen Verstrickung in eventuell nicht ganz koschere Dinge, einiges an Drohpotential ableiten. 

Dann haben wir noch Funktionäre, die sich sehr gerne mit einem Ehrenamt schmücken (lassen wir dabei mal die Möglichkeit persönlicher Vorteilnahme außer acht) und die ganz einfach unbedingt wiedergewählt werden möchten.
Da ist es wie in der richtigen Politik. Wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird aufgefressen. 

Last not least gibt es wohl noch viele Funktionäre, die juristisch einwandfrei ihren Job erledigen. Das allerdings mit dem Focus auf die eigene Ideologie und die juristisch legale Absicht, Gelder für Ihren Verband zu sichern. So z.B. in Schleswig Holstein. Auch die möchten wiedergewählt werden. Und so lange der Bundesverband den Landesverbänden fast vollkommen freie Hand gibt, solange die Landesverbände in keiner Weise an die Richtlinien des Bundesverbandes gebunden sind, so lange ist es den Landesverbänden schlicht wurscht, wer den Bundesverband leitet und was derjenige macht. 

Man kann also nicht sagen, dies und das ist der Grund. 
Es ist ein in Jahrzehnten entstandener Filz von Seilschaften, Repressalien, Intrigen, Moralvorstellungen und bewahren von Pfründen.
Und so einen Filz kann man kaum zerreißen. Dazu muss man erst Faser für Faser rauszupfen um das Gefüge zu schwächen. 

Das schlimme daran ist, dass sehr viele Angler - gleich ob Funktionär oder einfaches Mitglied - keinerlei Solidaritätsgefühl haben. 

Man sieht das prima an den Beiträgen von Boardi Dorschgreifer, der den VDSF prima findet, weil die vielen Restriktionen ihn in seiner persönlichen Einstellung zum angeln nicht betreffen. 

Man sieht es an vielen Anglern z.B. in Bayern, die einfach einen Haufen auf das machen, was Verband und Gesetzgeber vorschreiben und locker so weiter fischen, wie sie es seit jeher gewohnt sind. Man muss ja schließlich erst mal erwischt werden.
Man versteht nicht, dass es lediglich eine Frage der Kontrolldichte ist, bis dieser bürgerliche Ungehorsam ausgemerzt ist. 

Und ja, die Wurzel des Übels liegt bei den Anglern in der Basis selbst. Solange die nicht den Hintern hochkriegen, machen die Funktionäre was sie wollen.
Bisher im Verborgenen und unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit.

Und wir versuchen halt, die Mißstände an die Öffentlichkeit zu zerren mit dem primären Ziel, die Angler aufzurütteln. Denn nur von dort kann überhaupt etwas grundlegendes verändert werden. Nur wenn die wissen, was in manchen Verbandskämmerlein abläuft, kann man Empörung entfachen. Und nur aus dieser Empörung kann Widerstand wachsen.

Es ist nicht die Frage nach einer einzelnen Person wie Mohnert. Der Mann ist jederzeit austauschbar. Es ist das System. 

Das wird alleine dadurch bewiesen, dass er in der Sache der Fusion ungehindert durch den eigenen Verband immensen Schaden anrichten kann, und zwar gegen den ausdrücklichen Auftrag der Mitgliederversammlung, und dann anstatt dafür seines Postens enthoben zu werde, auch noch einen Freifahrtschein dafür bekommt, die Kiste endgültig in den Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Es ist nicht die Frage nach einer einzelnen Person wie Mohnert. Der Mann ist jederzeit austauschbar. Es ist das System.


So ist das leider....


----------



## Hardyfan (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Moin,

wer hinter der VDSF-GmbH steckt?

Auf jeden Fall Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann und Uwe Schuller.
Siehe hier:

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/

Ganz unten auf der Seite auf AGB klicken, dann erscheinen die Namen.

Und dann noch ein Steffen Schwab, wie sich aus dem Impressum ergibt.

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/shop/shop.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Das mit der GmbH ist ja nur eines der vielen undurchsichtigen Dinge im VDSF.

Mit der GmbH sind wir daher auch schon am recherchieren, aber das wird noch dauern (wir sind schlicht zu weig Leute, um alles was da in Bezug auf Fusion, DAV und VDSF reinkommt, wirklich zeitnah bearbeiten und veröffentlichen zu können. Und müssen manches auf Grund aktueller Geschehnisse auf die längere Bank schieben - sorry!).

Aber da gibt es viele Fragen. 
Auch und gerade wieso trotz mehrfacher Anfrage bezüglich Offenlegung aller entsprechenden Verträge gegenüber dem DAV nie etwas vom VDSF kam.

Und das, obwohl ja die GmbH eine 100%-Tochter des VDSF ist und somit bei einer Fusion vorher alles zwangsweise dem zukünftigemn Partner offengelegt werden müsste, da die GmbH als 100%-Tochter ja logischerweise mit zur "Verhandlungsmasse" gehört...

Wir sind dran und bitten da, wie gesagt, noch um Geduld.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Noch zu dem, was groooveman geschrieben hat:
Also, was mich persönlich betrifft: Meine Geduld ist lange schon am Ende, aber der Ausdruck "Beißwillen" gefällt mir richtig gut :m

Aber es geht mir nicht um uns und unsere Befindlichkeiten, es geht mir um die Sache und das große Ziel, gegen alle bürokratischen Hemmnisse zu kämpfen, die uns und nachfolgenden Generationen das Angeln und die Möglichkeiten dazu verleiden oder erschweren sollen.

Und solange das meiste davon von denen verursacht ist, die eigentlich unsere Interessen gegen andere vertreten sollten, statt andere Beweggründe gegen uns durchzusetzen, werde ich mich bemühen, Fakten und Informationen dazu so breit wie möglich zu streuen.

Da 

der VdSF auf öffentlichkeitsbezogene Informationsverteilung weitgehend verzichtet (warum bloß, wenn man angeblich nichts zu verbergen hat?)
selbst die Landesverbände, denen man eine eigentlich sehr gute Arbeit attestieren kann, und auch die, wo es zwar in einzelnen Themen kritische Tendenzen zu bemängeln gibt, die aber in ihrem Bundesland weitgehende Anerkennung finden, sich so gut wie nie zu Fragestellungen bezüglich des Bundesverbandes äußern (da nehme ich gerne die Frage auf, was die eigentlich zu befürchten haben?)
nach außen in keinster Weise transparent wird, auf welche Art und Weise (Mehrheits-?)Entscheidungen zustande kommen, insbesondere nicht in der Fusionsfrage
ist es jetzt, nachdem Mohnert die Behauptung in die Welt gesetzt hat, er habe Entscheidungsalleinherrschaft, weil von den Gremien darunter ohnehin alles abgenickt wird, für uns alle von fundamentalem Interesse, deutlich zu machen und zu verstehen, wo die einzelnen Landesverbände stehen und inwieweit diese bereit sind, sich offen zu positionieren.

Wenn sich als Reaktion auf diesen offenen Brief tatsächlich der Eindruck manifestieren sollte, dass die VdSF-Landesverbände sich entweder nicht für Bundesthemen interessieren oder diese komplett dem Bundesverband überlassen, ohne sich selbst und ihre Landesinteressen einzubringen, dann wissen wir wenigstens, wo wir stehen.

Und wenn das Beispiel der Hessen Schule macht, uns -und damit dem derzeit einzigen möglichen öffentlichen Sprachrohr der betroffenen Angler- schlichtweg die Informationskompetenz in Abrede zu stellen, wird sich zwangsläufig der von Ralle 24 so treffend beschriebene Eindruck des "Filz von Seilschaften, Repressalien, Intrigen, Moralvorstellungen und bewahren von Pfründen" nicht nur manifestieren, sondern auch auf diese Landesverbände ausweiten.

Genau da setzt mein kleiner Hebel der Hoffnung an: Dass die Landesverbände zu einer differenzierteren Betrachtungsweise in der Lage sind und langsam den Mut fassen, dies auch öffentlich zu kommunizieren.
Bayern hat es schon getan und kann nun zeigen, ob die Austrittsdrohung nur heiße Luft oder der fundamentale Ansatz für einen sinnvollen Neubeginn ist.
In Thüringen fusionieren zwei von drei Landesverbänden nachdem der VdSF-Verband durch Austritt aus dem VdSF den Weg dazu frei gemacht hat.
NRW hat öffentlich -und eindeutig gegen die Marsch- und Zielrichtung des VdSF- klargestellt, dass die Verwertungsabsicht nicht die einzig akzeptable Rechtfertigung des Angelns darstellen kann.
In der Novelle des Landesfischereigesetzes von Schleswig-Holstein finden sich ebenfalls Ansätze, die nicht der VdSF-Doktrin entsprechen.

Vielleicht kommt ja doch das eine oder andere Signal aus den Ländern, dass diesen Hoffnungen Nahrung gibt.

Innerhalb der Landesverbände regt sich doch was. 
Bleibt noch diese Frage: Warum also dann dieses angebliche Abnicken/Duckmäusertum?
Ist es vielleicht so, dass es nur darumgeht, dem VdSF gegenüber nicht aufzufallen, weil sonst von dort Stress droht?
Gibt es Leichen im Keller, die zur Not herausgeholt werden könnten und deshalb als Druckmittel benutzt werden?
Oder läuft da gar irgendwas im finanziellen Bereich, das nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dringen darf?
Ich denke mal, dass wir uns da auch weiterhin erstmal im spekulativen Bereich bewegen werden. (wobei nach wie vor das Thema der ominösen VdSF-GmbH verspricht, interessant zu werden; da sind wir "am Ball", wie man so schön sagt, aber das braucht seine Zeit :m)


----------



## Hardyfan (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Nur noch kurz zu den Namen der Geschäftsführer der GmbH oben:

Peter Mohnert ist klar, ist der Präsident des VDSF,

Dr. Bergmann, langjähriger Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes NRW, jetzt einer der Geschäftsführer der GmbH. Ein 80-jähriger alter Herr

und

Uwe Schuller, beschäftigt beim VDSF (als Geschäftsführer?), gleichzeitig Schatzmeister beim Verband Deutscher Fischereiverwaltungsbeamter und Fischereiwissenschaftler e.V.
http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/index.php?id=17

Peter Mohnert ist auch noch im Präsidium der EAA - European Anglers Alliance

http://www.eaa-europe.eu/index.php?id=12

Dann auch noch Vizepräsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Wie gesagt, dass mit der GmbH ist nur ein Teilaspekt.

Und um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen, die Frage im offenen Brief:
*Ob Herr Mohnert recht hat damit, dass die Landesverbände alles abnicken, was eingebracht wird oder ob die Landesverbände bzw. Funktionäre eine eigene Meinung haben und auch öffentlich vertreten????*

Wir würden uns über eine offene(re) Informationspolitik ja wirklich freuen.

Die hat es aber im VDSF ja noch nie gegeben.

*Oder wurde einer von euch Anglern im VDSF von eurem Landesverband (ob direkt oder über die Vereine) informiert über das Schreiben von Herrn Mohnert?

Oder darüber, ob eure Landesverbandsfunktionäre zu welchen Themen wie abgestimmt haben im Verbandsausschuss?

Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wie einer geplanten Fusion der Dachverbände?*

Oder muss man dann nicht dem Exvizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und Exlandesverbandspräsident Berlin/Brandenburg mit seinen Ansichten recht geben, der ja schliesslich das Gebaren des VDSF auch gut von innen kennt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265
Zitate daraus:


			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> Statt die Fusion voranzutreiben, nutzt Peter Mohnert seine neue Abbruchskompetenz, die ihm der Verbandsausschuss erteilt hat (vgl. Pkt. 3), dazu, den DAV zu Reaktionen zu provozieren, die es dem VDSF-Präsidenten ermöglichen sollen, die Nichterreichbarkeit der Fusion festzustellen. Das ist nicht, was die Mehrheit im VDSF will......
> ....................
> Denn man darf getrost davon ausgehen, dass das Schreiben von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein erneut einen nicht abgestimmten Alleingang darstellt. Es ist für die interessierte Öffentlichkeit bedeutsam zu wissen, ob sich Bayern in dem Vorgehen des VDSF-Chefs wiederfindet.



Oder unserer auch daraus folgenden Analyse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
Zitat daraus:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Nichtreaktion der Landesverbände  - die ja schon nichts gegen die Aussetzung der Fusion gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss veröffentlichten - stellt sich zumindest bei mir persönlich immer mehr der Eindruck ein, als ob der gesamte VDSF mit allen Landesverbänden eben in keinster Weise irgendwas für die Angler oder das Angeln tun will, sondern dass es da überall nur um Posten, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.
> 
> Ich lasse mich aber natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren und warte gespannt auf die Ausführungen der Landesverbände im VDSF und der Funktionäre zu den jetzigen Vorgängen und wie sie sich dazu positionieren..
> 
> *Und da am Ende der einzelne Angler über seinen Verein die ganze Verbandschose bezahlt, hat er schlicht ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird!!!*





Oder, um das kurz zu halten, wie Ralle es so schön zusammen gefasst hat:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip ist es auch wurscht ob und wie einer antwortet. Aus der (Nicht-) Reaktion können die Angler erkennen, welcher Funktionär wie tickt.
> 
> Und es werden langsam immer mehr die daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen und entsprechend agieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ist es nicht interessant?

Wenn man googelt zu dem Thema, man findet nix...

Auf keiner Seite eines VDSF-Verbandes, auf keiner Seite eines VDSF-Vereines wird der Brief von eigenen Präsidenten Mohnert auch überhaupt nur erwähnt, geschweige denn diskutiert.

Da ergeben sich drei Möglichkeiten:
1.:
Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre versuchen die Diskussion zu verhindern.

2.:
Den Anglern ist es wurscht, was "die da oben" treiben..........

3.:
Angler in VDSF-Vereinen und Verbänden sind der gleichen Meinung wie Herr Mohnert und nicken daher im Verein auch einfach alles ab - Wie die Funktionäre im VDSF in allen Verbänden bisher auch...

Keine der Möglichkeiten ist wirklich prickelnd..

Bestätigt aber so meine persönliche Meinung, dass es im gesamten VDSF anscheinend nicht eine Person mit Rückrat gibt..

Wobei ich mich immer noch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen würde - es kommt halt aber nix von niemand aus dem von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverband: 
*V*erhindert
*D*ie 
*S*port
*F*ischerei


----------



## Hanns Peter (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Moin Thomas,

die Vereinsvorstände musst Du aus dieser Kritik heraus lassen. Der Brief wurde, zumindest in NRW, nicht an die Vereine weiter geleitet.

Wie Du weißt, bin ich ja selbst im Vorstand und hätte den Brief von daher auch auf dem Tisch.

Diese Dinge werden im VDSF nur in den Gremien besprochen und abgenickt. Kritik der zahlenden Mitglieder - Vereinsmitglieder sind ja auch nur Zwangsmitglieder - ist nicht erwünscht und wird sogar in den Versammlungen abgewürgt.

Alles schon selbst erlebt.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> die Vereinsvorstände musst Du aus dieser Kritik heraus lassen.


Nein, eben gerade nicht.
Weil das alles umd das Treiben des VDSF und seiner Funktionäre schon seit Jahren veröffentlicht wird und auch die Vereinsvorstände bis heute ihre Verbandsfunktionäre - die sie ja wählen - gewähren lassen und zum Dank auch immer wieder wählen.

Der Fisch stinkt zwar zum Himmel, und das vom Kopf..

Aber gerade die Vereinsvorstände haben es in der Hand, den Kopf (VDSF-Landes- wie Bundesverbände) abzuschlagen.

Sondersitzungen einberufen, Verbandsfunktionäre abwählen, Mißtrauen aussprechen, neue Leute wählen..

Tun sie das nicht, unterstützen sie die jetzigen alles willenlos abnickenden Funktionäre in den VDSF-Verbänden und sind damit kein Stück besser als diese - oder unterstützen das Treiben der Funktionäre gar noch....

Willenlose Abnicker ohne Würde, Ehre und Stolz...


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Willenlose Abnicker ohne Würde, Ehre und Stolz...




Also dieser Satz schlägt dem Fass mal wieder den Boden aus.
Was du dir herausnimmst ist mitlerweile fast nur noch peinlich.
Und dann wunderst du dich, dass dir keiner der angeschriebenen Funktionäre eine Antwort auf deinen Brief gibt?
Geh mal kalt duschen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Nö, dass keiner antwortet wundert mich gar nicht (haben wir auch nie erwartet) - Herr Mohnert hats ja geschrieben, dass das so sein wird ;-)

Und genau dadurch geben sie ihm wieder recht..

Es geht ja auch nicht um eine Antwort an uns alleine. Siehe oben, Posting 33:


> Wenn man googelt zu dem Thema, man findet nix...
> 
> Auf keiner Seite eines VDSF-Verbandes, auf keiner Seite eines VDSF-Vereines wird der Brief von eigenen Präsidenten Mohnert auch überhaupt nur erwähnt, geschweige denn diskutiert.



Das zeigt, dass ich nicht kalt duschen muss, sondern schlicht recht habe..


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Das kalt Duschen bezog sich auf die von mir zitierte Aussage deinerseits, aller Vereinsvorstände wären willenlose Abnicker ohne Würde, Ehre und Stolz.
So eine Aussage von dir ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar, sie ist schlichtweg eine dumme Unverschämtheit. Anders kann man es leider nicht benennen.
Dich möchte ich als Vereinsvorstand gerne mal erleben.
Du würdest hier ständig eine mit der Pauschalkeule übergezogen und sollst dich dann, gegenüber den Leuten die dir eine überziehen auch noch rechtfertigen?
Alles was du, egal wie machst ist von vornherein schlecht, falsch, feig,... nur weil dein Verein im falschen Verband ist. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der alten Leier, dass auch VDSF Initiativen wenn sie eurem Gusto entsprechen von euch gewürdigt würden. Dieser Zug scheint doch schon lange abgefahren zu sein.
Hier wird doch seit geraumer Zeit nur noch ein Mantra gesungen und das lautet  VDSF böse, böse,böse DAV gut, gut, gut.
Daran ändert auch der Alibithread gegen den DAV nichts, irgendwann hat sowas kommen müssen, sonst wären euch vielleicht noch die blindesten Ja-Sager abgesprungen.
Ich frage mich wie die Berichterstattung ausgesehen hätte, wäre dies von euch bemängelte Vorgehen beim VDSF aufgetreten.
Ich lese mir hier wirklich beinahe alles durch, was in diesem Unterforum geschrieben wird und ich muss feststellen, dass ein Muster immer klarer ans Tageslicht kommt und das entspricht eben obigem Mantra.
Nochdazu ist es doch mittlerweile so, dass eine ernsthafte, faktische Diskussion beinahe unmöglich ist, auf Gegenargumente (nicht nur meine generell) wird nicht eingegangen, statt dessen werden die Leute, die solch ein Gegenargument bringen z.t. massiv angegangen, auch persönlich und die Diskussion somit im Keim erstickt. Was dabei auch auffällt ist, dass diejenigen, die dann auf jemadnen losgehen, der eine Gegenargument einbringt in abwechselnder Reihenfolge immer wieder die Selben sind. Komisch oder?
Anstatt mit anders denkenden hier auf konstruktiver Basis zu diskutieren um der Anglerschaft im Allgemeinen zu helfen vorwärts zu kommen, wird alles was gegen die eigene Ideologie ist, konsequent niedergemacht. Aber Vereinen und Verbänden dann Nazi Methoden vorwerfen. Und sich dann scheinheilig hinstellen und jammern weil sich im Politikteil keiner äußert und wenn dann immer nur die Selben.#q#q
Hier herrscht doch genau das selbe Duckmäusertum wie es ja laut euch in den Vereinen und Verbänden der Fall ist, die Meisten die hier schreiben, wollen es euch scheinbar Recht machen. Also auch lauter Admins, Mods, User ohne Rückgrat?
Warum gibt es denn hier zum Beispiel nicht einen einzigen Mod, der eine andere Einstellung hat?  
Aber über Funktionäre schimpfen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



			
				Oberlandler schrieb:
			
		

> Das kalt Duschen bezog sich auf die von mir zitierte Aussage deinerseits, aller Vereinsvorstände wären willenlose Abnicker ohne Würde, Ehre und Stolz


Dass die alles abnicken, das kam vom Präsidenten Mohnert, nicht von mir.

Von mir kam:
Ohne Ehre, Würde und Stolz.

Da Du so angefressen bist, nehme ich an, Du hast ein Amt in einem VDSF-Verein oder Verband und fühlst Dich somit auch persönlich betroffen?

Zu Recht??

*Du wurdest wahrscheinlich gut informiert von Deinen Verbandsfunktionären von oben, wie und warum sie im Verbandsausschuss abgestimmt haben, bei so einem wichtigen Thema wie der Fusion? Und ob ihr damit in den Vereinen so einverstanden seid?

Vielleicht direkt, vielleicht über deren Seite, vielleicht über Deinen Vereinsvorstand?

Nein?

Du hast dann aber versucht, diese Infos zu erhalten?

Nein?

Spricht für sich...............*

Wer nicht seine Leute informiert, obwohl das nach einer Wahl in ein Amt dazugehört, handelt der mit Ehre?

Wer alles bloss abnickt, was von oben kommt, handelt der mit Würde?

Wer evtl. doch eine andere Meinung als die Oberen hat und die nicht vertritt, handelt der mit Stolz?

*Das alles könnte (sollte und müsste auch) aber jeder VDSF-Funktionär tun und jeder VDSF-Vereinsvorstand von diesen einfordern - Kann ich etwas dafür, dass sie alle das eben nicht tun?*




			
				Oberlandler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier herrscht doch genau das selbe Duckmäusertum wie es ja laut euch in den Vereinen und Verbänden der Fall ist, die Meisten die hier schreiben, wollen es euch scheinbar Recht machen. Also auch lauter Admins, Mods, User ohne Rückgrat?
> Warum gibt es denn hier zum Beispiel nicht einen einzigen Mod, der eine andere Einstellung hat?
> Aber über Funktionäre schimpfen........


Es kann jeder Mod seine Meinung sagen - so wie auch Du oder Fritze hier. 
Ich merke nicht, dass Du Dich "duckst" (Gott sei Dank!) oder Deine Meinung nicht sagst...
Genauso wie  auch jeder, der im Mag mitarbeitet.
Und das wird auch getan, wenn jemand von denen eine anderer Meinung hat (siehe z. B. Torsk_NI zum Thema gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung).

*Wir scheuen ja im Gegensatz zum gesamten VDSF keine Diskussion, wir suchen sie*..

Und das ist eben genau der Unterschied zwischen den Mods hier und den Verbands- und Vereinsfunktionären im VDSF:
Die Mods machen das Maul auf, wenn ihnen was nicht passt.

@ Fritze:
Zu Deinem Tierrechtsfeldzug ala PETA erwartest Du sicher aber keine Antwort, da das in diesem Thread, wo es um das Verhalten von VDSF-Funktionären geht, eh offtopic ist.
Oder meinst Du ernsthaft, die schweigen und nicken alles ab wegen Tierschutz?
Auch das würde wieder tief blicken lassen..


----------



## gründler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Sorry kurz Ot.



Angeln und Tierqual

Angeln und Tierquälerei


Ich empfehle mal das da oben geschriebenen bei googel einzugeben,und dann mal bitte auf diversen seiten lesen was da so steht,und dann mal mit seinem eigenen Gedanken und Niederschriften zu vergleichen.

Da werden sich einige Aussagen von hier wieder finden lassen.

zb.
Angler geben ja schon selbst zu das Angeln Tierqual ist,man muss nur einige Anglerforen durchsuchen,also geben sie uns Tierschützern ja schon recht.

Und das ganze wird auch noch getragen von angeblichen Anglerverbänden und Vereinen die ähnlich denken.

Warum pflegt und Hegt ihr eure Gewässer,warum setzt ihr da jedes Jahr fische ein usw usw.das nennt ihr Naturschutz und Tierschutz.....ihr macht das nur um eines Willens,Angeln zu können und fische zu quälen,mit dem Scheinagument des Essens wegens.

Im Jahr 2011 in einer so Hoch entwickelten Welt hat es niemand mehr nötig der im Westlichen Standart lebt Angeln zu gehen aus angeblichen Hunger oder Essens gründen...etc.es gibt alles zu kaufen und das wird von der EU Tiergerecht getötet behandelt verpackt untersucht....etc.

Ausserdem können Angler Krankheiten und Keime Bakterien...in die Nahrungskette einschleusen durch ihre Fänge,in Zeiten von EHEC und co. sollte die Regierung nachdenken ob Angeln noch mit der Lebensmittelverordnung zu vereinbaren ist.





Aber es gibt ja zum Glück unsere Vorstände Funktionäre und co.die werden schon alles für uns tun damit die anderen nicht ihr Ziel erreichen,darum arbeitet man ja auch mit ihnen zusammen.

#h


----------



## Hanns Peter (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

@Oberlander und Fritze:
Schön locker bleiben, denn nur getroffene Hunde bellen.

Ihr wisst Beide zur genüge warum Thomas in dieser überspitzten Art und Weise schreibt. Da ist m.M.n. nix peinliches dran. Es sei denn, man gehört zu den von Thomas beschriebenen Vorständen, die alles nur abnicken. Aber auch dann ist es nicht peinlich sondern voll zutreffend.

@Thomas:
Da Du die Satzungen der diversen Verbände zur Genüge kennst, weißt Du auch, dass es eine Weile dauert, bis sich die ersten Auswirkungen zeigen. Da gibt es so etwas wie jährliche Kündigungsfristen. Das heißt, die Kündigung muss 12 Monate vor dem dem 31.12. des Kündigungsjahres eingehen. Darum ja auch die langen Austrittsankündigungen des Thüringer Verbandes.

Einige Vorstände haben schon reagiert, nur wird dieses leider nicht publik gemacht. Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Einige Vorstände haben schon reagiert, nur wird dieses leider nicht publik gemacht


Wenn man das bei solchen Vorgängen und Vorwürfen durch den eigenen Präsidenten (Abnicker) nicht öffentlich macht, muss man es sich dann auch gefallen lassen, als willenloser Abnicker ohne Ehre, Würde und Stolz bezeichnet zu werden.

Genau weil ja immer nix öffentlich gemacht wurde und wird, konnten und können diese "Vertreter" in Verbänden und Vereinen ja auch treiben was sie wollen. 

Deswegen ist es ja erst mit dem VDSF so weit gekommen, dass die alle eher mit Tierschützern und PETA paktieren, als etwas für Angler zu tun..


----------



## Zusser (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Fritze schrieb:


> Wieso „fast“. Es ist absolut peinlich und er bekommt es offensichtlich garnicht mit, wie lächerlich er sich macht [..]


Natürlich, der merkt nichts mehr.
Fast schon traurig, da will einer Politik machen und geriert sich doch nur als Wadlbeißer.

Diskutieren kann man mit dem Mann nicht, er ist seiner fixen Idee so verhaftet, dass er keine Zwischentöne mehr mitbekommt.
Ein Taliban halt.



Fritze schrieb:


> Thomas sollte schnellstmöglich abtreten, bevor er noch mehr Schaden für uns Angler anrichtet und uns noch mehr in den Verruf der Tierquälerei bringt.


Abtreten tut der erst, wenn die Werbeeinnahmen seiner Sponsoren einmal ausbleiben, die ihm dieses Forum (im römischen Sinne) finanzieren. 
Irgendwann wird auch der eine oder andere Firmenkunde merken, dass es kein gute Publicity bringt, auf dem AB zu werben...

Oder es dem VDSF oder auch nur einem der beschimpften Vereinsvorstände zu dumm wird und z.B. wegen Beleidigung oder Spam unverlangte (Massenemails gewerblicher Art!) gegen den Mann vorgeht.
Dann ist das Geheul wieder groß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Noch einer - dann gerne nochmal:
Da Du so angefressen bist, nehme ich an, auch Du hast ein Amt oder bist Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein oder Verband und fühlst Dich somit auch persönlich betroffen?

Zu Recht??

*Du wurdest wahrscheinlich gut informiert von Deinen Verbandsfunktionären von oben, wie und warum sie im Verbandsausschuss abgestimmt haben, bei so einem wichtigen Thema wie der Fusion? Und ob ihr damit in den Vereinen so einverstanden seid?

Vielleicht direkt, vielleicht über deren Seite, vielleicht über Deinen Vereinsvorstand?

Nein?

Du hast dann aber versucht, diese Infos zu erhalten?

Nein?

Spricht für sich...............*

Wer nicht seine Leute informiert, obwohl das nach einer Wahl in ein Amt dazugehört, handelt der mit Ehre?

Wer alles bloss abnickt, was von oben kommt, handelt der mit Würde?

Wer evtl. doch eine andere Meinung als die Oberen hat und die nicht vertritt, handelt der mit Stolz?

*Das alles könnte (sollte und müsste auch) aber jeder VDSF-Funktionär tun und jeder VDSF-Vereinsvorstand von diesen einfordern, und auch jedes Vereinsmitglied von seinem  Vereinsvorstand - Kann ich etwas dafür, dass sie alle das eben nicht tun?*






*PS:*
Isses nicht schön, wie es immer wieder das Gleiche ist?
Wenn jemand die Botschaft nicht zusagt, knüppelt er den Boten..

Aber noch keiner hat gesagt - und ich habe das ja bei mehreren schon gefragt hier im Thread -  ob und wie er informiert oder was er in seinem Amt getan hat, um seine Angler zu informieren..

Dabei sind das doch so einfach zu beantwortende Fragen.....

Kein Wunder, wenn Herr Mohnert dann behaupten kann, dass man alles durchkriegt, weil eh  alles abgenickt wird.

Ich finde das schon sehr erhellend und vielsagend und erschreckend..
#c#c#c


*PPS:*
Was Bundespräsident Wulff über die Regierung und das Parlament sagt, passt auch 1 zu 1 auf den VDSF:
http://www.zeit.de/2011/27/Interview-Wulff



			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Dass heute zu viel in kleinen »Entscheider«-Runden vorgegeben wird,* was dann von den Parlamenten abgesegnet werden soll. Darin sehe ich eine Aushöhlung des Parlamentarismus. *Damit schwindet die Grundlage für Vertrauen, fehlt die Transparenz und Teilhabe für Bürger und Parlamentarier*.





			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Politik hat heute kommunikative Mängel.* Sie erklärt nicht mehr ausreichend das, was getan werden muss, sie priorisiert nicht mehr die größten Herausforderungen, und sie überfordert uns durch ihr rasantes Tempo. Es ist der unbedingte Wille, unabhängig von der Halbwertszeit politischer Aussagen immer wieder schnell Geschlossenheit herzustellen. *Da bleiben viele Engagierte auf der Strecke*.





			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn aber Parteitage nicht beteiligt werden an Grundsatzentscheidungen und Richtungsänderungen, ist es schwer, dafür zu werben, sich in Parteien zu engagieren*. Auch darin liegt ein Grund für die Krise des Parlamentarismus und der Parteiendemokratie.


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ob ich ein Amt bei einem Verein/ Verband inne habe oder nicht und über welche Infos ich verfüge oder nicht und wieviel davon weitergegeben wird ist sekundär. Damit versucht man wiedermal nur von Thema abzulenken,dann wird darauf aufmerksam gemacht welch Geistes Kind man sein muss um hier gehör zu finden und sonst kommt nichts. Immer wieder das Selbe.
Allerdings und das sei hier ganz deutlich gesagt wäre das AB, in Form/Person von Thomas, das Letzte, das von mir irgendwelche Infos bekommen würde. Hier würde wohl aus den angelpolitisch positivsten Meldungen, wenn sie vom falschen Verband kommen, noch was Schlechtes gemacht, irgendeine Formulierung lässt sich sicherlich so auslegen, dass man damit wieder einen neuen Aufhänger hat um Stimmung zu machen.
Und da bin ich bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der so denkt.
Man sieht das AB eben mehr und mehr als Komödienstadel....

P.S.: 
@Hans Peter
Überspitzung oder Pointierung ist ein Stilmittel, das man beherrschen sollte wenn man es schon benutzen möcht. Thomas Ausdrucksweise hingegen ist keine Überspitzung sondern zu einem leider immer größer werdenden Teil plumpe Stimmungsmache ohne jedwedes Fingerspitzengefühl. Und da der liebe Thomas nicht mehr 10 Jahre alt ist, und hier Redakteur ist, ist das Ganze eben doch eher peinlich. Ich sag nur unterstes "BILD" Niveau.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Muss ich auch was zu sagen.



Oberlandler schrieb:


> So eine Aussage von dir ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar, sie ist schlichtweg eine dumme Unverschämtheit. Anders kann man es leider nicht benennen.
> Dich möchte ich als Vereinsvorstand gerne mal erleben.
> Du würdest hier ständig eine mit der Pauschalkeule übergezogen und sollst dich dann, gegenüber den Leuten die dir eine überziehen auch noch rechtfertigen?
> Alles was du, egal wie machst ist von vornherein schlecht, falsch, feig,... nur weil dein Verein im falschen Verband ist.
> ...



Was möchtest Du? Eine Quotenopposition? 

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass eventuell unentschlossene inzwischen einsehen mussten, dass wir mit jedem einzelnen Bericht, mit jeder einzelnen Vermutung bisher absolut Recht behalten haben. 
Das gibt halt zu denken, wenn man nicht durch die Verbandsbrille schaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



			
				Oberlandler schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich ein Amt bei einem Verein/ Verband inne habe oder nicht und über welche Infos ich verfüge oder nicht und wieviel davon weitergegeben wird ist sekundär.


Du hast es scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden oder willst es eben nicht verstehen.

*Das ist genau das Primäre!!!*

Darum gehts hier - wie verfahren die Funktionäre im VDSF, die Vereinsvorstände etc.?

Werden sie über solche elemanteren Dinge wie Entscheidungen/Abstimmungsverhalten zu einer Fusion informiert?

Geben sie die Informationen weiter an die Angler?

Oder hat Herr Mohnert recht, dass die eh alles abnicken? 

*Das genau ist hier die Frage!!*

Und solltest Du ein Amt haben oder  Mitglied in einem VDSF-Verein sein, müsstest Du die ja auch leicht beantworten können aus persönlicher Erfahrung- so wie jeder andere hier auch, der im VDSF organisiert ist.....



			
				Oberlandler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings und das sei hier ganz deutlich gesagt wäre das AB, in Form/Person von Thomas, das Letzte, das von mir irgendwelche Infos bekommen würde.


Auch hier liegst Du wieder falsch, ich fordere die Infos ja nicht für mich, wir bieten nur einen Weg, sie zu verbreiten:
Ich fordere die Infos zuerst mal für die im VDSF über die Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Angler, welche das ja alles bezahlen, über den Beitrag der vom Vereinsbeitrag an den Verband abgeführt wird..

Und dann für die im DAV organisierten Angler, die ja wissen sollten, mit was für Leuten da eine Fusion angestrebt wird.

Und auch für die Nichtorganisierten, da die Verbände und Funktionäre vom VDSF sich ja in die Gesetzgebung einmischen und Anglern durch ihre "kompetente Lobbyarbeit" immer mehr Restriktionen beschert haben...


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Lieber Ralf,

dass ich kein Freund von Herrn Mohnert bin, habe ich schon mehrmals geäusser, für mich ist dieser Punkt damit abgeschlossen.
Dann zur Botenhaue, tja wer immer nur Prügel austeilt muss eben auch mal damit rechnen welche zurückzubekommen. So einfach ist das. Hat nichts mit blinder Verbandstreu etc. zu tun.
Und von welchem Verband reden wir in meinem Fall überhaupt? 
Vom VDSF Bund oder vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern?
Ersterer ist mir relativ egal, da in seiner jetzigen Form unwichtig. Darum war/bin ich auch für eine Fusion, allerdings nicht so wie das im Moment läuft, habe ich auch schon geschrieben, zwar nicht in diesem Thread aber in einem benachbartem und da ich mich nicht gerne wiederhole, hab ich es hier nicht nochmal reingeschrieben.
Dann zum LFV Bayern. Der ist für micht wichtig, der tut was für mich, hier vor Ort wo ich ihn brauche (Äschenhilsprogramm, Bachforellenaufzucht, Probleme mit dem Ministerium bei der Auslegung der AVFIG,...) also wird dieser gerne unterstützt. Auch wenn ich nich mit allem einverstanden bin, aber auch in diesen Punkten tut sich was, wenn, wie in Bayern üblich auch langsam (z.b.Entnahmeregelung).
Wenn du mir also vorwirfst ich sehe alles durch die LFV Bayern Brille, kann ich damit gut leben. Wirfst du mir allerdings vor ich sehe es durch die VDSF Brille, kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen und habe für diesen Vorwurf nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig. Gerade du solltest meine Positionen kennen, ich erinnere nur an den Schriftverkehr via PN. Und da kam auch von dir, mit Verlaub Einiges ein wenig anders rüber, als du es dann im Forum schreibst.
Darum finde ich es besonders schade, das gerade von dir solche Vorwürfe gegen mich kommen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Und von welchem Verband reden wir in meinem Fall überhaupt?
> Vom VDSF Bund oder vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern?


*Von ALLEN VDSF-Verbänden und Funktionären*, also auch Bayern!!

Da diese *ALLE* das Verhalten des Bundesverbandes entweder stillschweigend mittragen oder aktiv durch ihre Stimmabgabe (man erinnert sich, Mohnert schreibt ja immer von einstimmig) dazu beitragen.

Und über solch wichtige Fragen und das Abstimmungsverhalten für den Fall einer Fusion MUSS dann auch ein Landesverband seine Vereine und diese die Angler informieren und nachfragen, ob das in deren Sinne ist.

Wenn nicht, verweise ich zum einen nochmal auf die obigen Zitate von Bundespräsident Wulff und wiederhole mich zum anderen:
Ich nenne Funktionäre, die das stillschweigend mittragen, aktiv mitstimmen oder, wenn sie in Opposition dazu stehen und es nicht öffentlich machen:
Abnicker ohne Ehre, Würde und Stolz.



			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Dass heute zu viel in kleinen »Entscheider«-Runden vorgegeben wird,* was dann von den Parlamenten abgesegnet werden soll. Darin sehe ich eine Aushöhlung des Parlamentarismus. *Damit schwindet die Grundlage für Vertrauen, fehlt die Transparenz und Teilhabe für Bürger und Parlamentarier*.





			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Politik hat heute kommunikative Mängel.* Sie erklärt nicht mehr ausreichend das, was getan werden muss, sie priorisiert nicht mehr die größten Herausforderungen, und sie überfordert uns durch ihr rasantes Tempo. Es ist der unbedingte Wille, unabhängig von der Halbwertszeit politischer Aussagen immer wieder schnell Geschlossenheit herzustellen. *Da bleiben viele Engagierte auf der Strecke*.





			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn aber Parteitage nicht beteiligt werden an Grundsatzentscheidungen und Richtungsänderungen, ist es schwer, dafür zu werben, sich in Parteien zu engagieren*. Auch darin liegt ein Grund für die Krise des Parlamentarismus und der Parteiendemokratie.


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast es scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden oder willst es eben nicht verstehen.
> 
> *Das ist genau das Primäre!!!*
> 
> ...



Und noch ein Post

Doch Thomas ich verstehe sehr wohl was du willst und dass du die Infos nicht für dich haben möchtest sondern veröffentlichen willst. Aber- und das scheinst du wiederum nicht zu verstehen- ich möchte dir/ dem AB keine Infos geben, da ich mit der Art und Weise wie im AB Stimmung gemacht wird eben in keinster Weise einverstanden bin. Und auch da stehe ich wieder nicht alleine auf weiter Flur. Wie schon gesagt im Moment ist das AB eher  Komödienstadl denn ernsthafter Gesprächspartner. So leit es mir vielleicht tut.
Und ob bei uns Mitglieder informiert werden und wie und wie oft und... geht dich nichts an solange du bei uns kein Mitglied bist. Man muss nicht immer alles was den Verein und dessen Meinung zu Verbänden betrifft auf die HP schreiben, es gibt immer noch Rundbriefe (3-4 pro Jahr).
Und dann eine JHV und eine Saisonabschlußfeier bei der man über alles reden kann, genauso wie bei Arbeitseinsätzen, Grilltreffen,....
Nur weil du im Netz nichts findest, darfst du nicht daraus schließen, dass nichts passiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Man muss nicht immer alles was den Verein und dessen Meinung zu Verbänden betrifft auf die HP schreiben, es gibt immer noch Rundbriefe (3-4 pro Jahr).


Ich merke es an den vielen Zuschriften der vielen VDSF-Angler hier, wie gut diese informiert waren, die schreiben ja alle, sie wussten nichts davon - ja, dazu braucht es kein Netz.

Aber Information..

Und genau die kommt ja nicht. Nicht mal an die über die Vereine im  VDSF  zwangsrekrutierten Angler, die das alles bezahlen über ihre Vereinsbeiträge.

Es hat sich noch nicht ein einziger Angler gemeldet, dass er über diese unglaublichen und undemokratischen Vorgänge in seinem Verband informiert war.



> Und ob bei uns Mitglieder informiert werden und wie und wie oft und... geht dich nichts an solange du bei uns kein Mitglied bist


Doch, da sich diese Abnicker ohne Ehre, Würde und Stolz anmaßen, demokratisch legitmiert zu sein um sich in die Gesetzgebung einzumischen.

Und dazu gehört als erstes die Information aller (zumindest mal aber der eigenen Leute)!

Und dann eine entsprechende Mitbestimmung, die ja nur durch vorherige Information ernst genommen werden kann. Genau das, was auch Bundespräsident Wulff moniert an der jetzigen Regierung, t*rifft ja punktgenau auf den VDSF und ALLE seine jetzigen  Landesverbände zu:*
http://www.zeit.de/2011/27/Interview-Wulff



			
				Bundespräsident Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> *Dass heute zu viel in kleinen »Entscheider«-Runden vorgegeben wird,* was dann von den Parlamenten abgesegnet werden soll. Darin sehe ich eine Aushöhlung des Parlamentarismus. *Damit schwindet die Grundlage für Vertrauen, fehlt die Transparenz und Teilhabe für Bürger und Parlamentarier*.



Ein Grund, warum Pressefreiheit ein so hohes Gut als Kontrollinstanz ist bei uns, weil die Verfassungsgeber wahrscheinlich wussten, dass man weder Politikern noch Verbandsfunktionären da trauen kann....

Und da Du das alles nicht für notwendig hälst, gehe ich immer mehr davon aus, dass Du eben auch ein Amt in Verein oder VDSF hast. Und somit vielleicht wie bisher gerne weiter ohne Störung  von den gemeinen Anglern "regieren" würdest - solltest Du diese Vermutung entkräften können, werde ich umgehend Asche auf mein Haupt streuen..


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Thomas da verstehst du mich (vielleicht ein kleines bisschen absichtlich?) falsch, das kann ich aber verstehen und nehme ich dir nicht übel ich könnte ja der "Feind" sein.
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass man Vereinsmitglieder nicht übers Internet informieren muss, sondern, dass es Vereine gibt, bei denen es regelmäßige Rundschreiben gibt, in denen die Mitglieder informiert werden. Natürlich gibt es auch Vereine, in denen gar nichts weitergegeben wird, aber da ist es dann auch an den Mitgliedern sich auf die Beine zu stellen und darauf zu drängen informiert zu werden, schließlich ist es das Recht eines Mitgliedes. Aber Mitglied sein bedeutet auch und das wird eben gerne vergessen, sich zu beteiligen.... Und da fängt das Problem eben leider oft an.
Wenn von ein paar hundert Mitgliedern nur ein paar Dutzend zur JHV kommen und von denen keiner was über den VDSF den LFV etc wissen will, naja was willst da machen?
Und die die nicht kommen, sind dann *oft* die, die sich im Nachhinein beschweren, dass man sie nicht informiert....
Eine Ebene höher bei den Landesverbänden ist das nicht unbedingt anders, die die was wissen wollen kommen selber nicht und lassen sich vertreten und im Nachhinein wird geschrien, man sei nicht informiert worden...
Alle wollen vom Verein profitieren, aber die Wenigsten wollen etwas dazu beisteuern...

So siehts nämlich leider aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Dann klare und einfach zu beantwortende Nachfrage:
Also hast Du ganz persönlich tatsächlich erfahren, ob Deine Verbandsfunktionäre abgestimmt haben zum Thema Fusion im Verbandsaussschuss und wie und warum? Und sie haben nachgefragt, ob ihr im Verein einverstanden seid so?

Das wäre das erste Mal, dass ich sowas von einem VDSF-Verband höre und es fällt mir schwer, das zu glauben.

Oder hast nicht vielleicht auch Du erst von dem Brief von Mohnert an Markstein auch durch das Anglerboard hier erfahren?

Und ich lege Dir nochmal den Bericht von Dr. Thomas Guenther, Landespräsident VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg und Vizepräsident VDSF-Bund nahe, der unseren Einschätzungen bezüglich Demokratie und Information im VDSF vollumfänglich recht gibt.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Solltest Du kein Verbandsfunktionär sein, der mehr internes Wissen hat, bist Du wohl sowohl der einzige Angler in Bayern wie auch in ganz Deutschland, der tatsächlich - ob per Brief, Gespräch oder sonstwie - über diesen ganzen unglaublichen Vorgänge vom VDSF informiert wurde.

Glückwunsch dazu!!


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Wenn von ein paar hundert Mitgliedern nur ein paar Dutzend zur JHV kommen...




das könnte man auch als "abstimmung mit den füßen" werten, die frage nach der legitimation der vereinsbeschlüsse stellt sich so von selbst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ähm... mal eine Frage... ist das noch eine halbwegs anständige Diskusion? Oder nur noch ein gegenseitiges angiften?
Es mag ja sein, das beide Seiten irgendwo recht haben und es ist auch verständlich das beide Seiten ihren Standpunkt vertreten - aber so langsam fängt der "Tonfall" an, mich zu nerven. 


Ich verfolge die ganze Geschichte ja nun auch ein paar Einträge lang. Und gerade zur Infopolitik des VDSF bzw. der Vereine möchte ich mal meine Erfahrung beschreiben.

Ich bin Mitglied in zwei Angelvereinen und somit auch Mitglied in zwei unterschiedlichen Kreisverbänden des VDSF...

Ich habe von keinem

- der Vereine auch nur einen Hauch einer Information über die Fusion oder sonstige Aktivitäten des VdSf bekommen;

- weder von den Vereinen noch vom VdSf eine Info über Wahlen, Abstimmungen o.ä. bekommen. Weder für die auf Kreis- noch für die auf Landes- oder Bundesebene.

Alle Infos habe ich mir in diversen Internetforen oder Printmedien zusammengesucht.

Desweiteren findet man in der regionalen Tageszeitung keinerlei Informationen über Wahlergebnisse im Kreisverband. 

Dabei wird aber von jedem anderen Sport-Verein, der irgendeinen Furz quer hängen hat oder eine Wahl abhält, berichtet. Dabei ist die Sache ganz einfach: man macht ein paar Fotos, schreibt ein paar Worte dazu und schon ist die Sache in der Regionalen Tageszeitung.
Die Jugendwarte des einen Vereins landen so jedesmal in der Zeitung... Aber komischerweise findet mal keinerlei Infos über die Kreisvorsitzenden etc etc...

Eine Art von Information gibt es aber schon: Ab und zu erscheinen Berichte über das Lachs2000-Programm oder das (doch nicht so schlimme) Kormoranproblem incl. Foto eines VdSf-Funktionärs (der auch noch ein Amt in einem Verein inne hat) in der regionalen Tageszeitung.

Sollte uns das zu denken geben????


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Sollte uns das zu denken geben????


Eindeutg: 
JA!
Und zwar richtig viel....

Denn nach allem was man sowohl selber mit bekommt, von Angelkollegen hört oder auch hier m Forum liest, ist das leider die fast allgemeingültige Regel und nicht die Ausnahme..


----------



## Oberlandler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Nocheinmal ganz kurz ob ich ein Amt irgendwo habe oder nicht, spielt hier keine Rolle, da ich hier als Privatperson angemeldet bin und das bitte ich auch zu akzeptieren, immer wieder danach fragen, wird auch nichts bringen.

Und ganz kurz zur Frage mit dem Brief, ja ich wusst von dem Brief, bevor Teile daraus im AB veröffentlicht wurden.

Und lassen wir jetzt bitte, persönliche Fragen bezüglich Ämtern, Funktionen, etc.
Das tut hier nichts zur Sache. Sondern stört nur die allgemeine Diskussion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Und lassen wir jetzt bitte, persönliche Fragen bezüglich Ämtern, Funktionen, etc.
> Das tut hier nichts zur Sache. Sondern stört nur die allgemeine Diskussion.


Angesichts der Tatsache, dass kein einziger Angler von der Basis darüber informiert wurde vom VDSF oder seinem VDSF-Landesverband, ist es genau der Punkt um den es geht.

Denn damit wärst Du dann der erste von der Basis, und das wäre dann definitiv bemerkenswert und die absolute Ausnahme.

Wie sowohl alle Kommentare der Angler hier wie auch die Aussagen von VDSF-Insidern wie Dr. Thomas Guenther deutlich bestätigen..

Und genau um dieses mangelnde Demokratieverständnis im VDSF und allen Landesverbänden gehts ja hier, da wäre es zwingend wichtig zu wissen, ob und welches Amt Du in Verein oder Verband innehast.

Da das alles normalerweise ja auch nur Funktionäre mitbekommen haben. 

Und das dann alle Deine Aussagen auch erst richtig einordnen lässt, wenn man weiss ob Du Funktionär in Verein oder Verband beim VDSF oder nur einfacher Angler bist..

Wobei ich es persönlich auch gut verstehen kann, wenn man sich schämt beim VDSF aktiv zu sein und das nicht zugeben will. 
Was aber wiederum dann die Vermutung nahelegt, dass Herr Mohnert mit seinen Aussagen bezüglich abnicken oder dass es zu seinen Positionen eh keine wahrnehmbare oder offene Opposition gibt, eher recht als unrecht hat.


----------



## ivo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Und ganz kurz zur Frage mit dem Brief, ja ich wusst von dem Brief, bevor Teile daraus im AB veröffentlicht wurden.




Ah, also ein Wissender....

Sehr interessant, dies lässt Rückschlüsse auf die "Amtsstellung" zu...


----------



## Oberlandler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Von dem Brief habe ich zunächst als einfacher Angler erfahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Sorry, wenn ich das so offen sage:
Ich glaube Dir das nicht und bin mir inzwischen sicher, dass Du ein Amt in Verein oder Verband beim VDSF hast und nur deswegen davon erfahren hast.

Weil Du sonst der einzige Angler beim VDSF in ganz Deutschland wärst, der als Nichtfunktionär das erfahren hätte vom VDSF.

Dass Du darüber nicht reden oder das nicht zugeben willst, ist Dein gutes Recht, macht dich aber in der Diskussion bei den Positionen, die Du da vertrittst, schlicht unglaubwürdig.

Denn Du vertrittst damit schlicht die Sichtweise der Funktionäre und nicht die der Angler - dann sollte man das auch zugeben können, dass man eben Funktionär ist, wenn man überhaupt noch ein Stück weit ernst genommen werden will..


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Von dem Brief habe ich zunächst als einfacher Angler erfahren.


 
also, da bist du der einzigste angler ohne funktion in einem verein der dem vdsf angschlossen ist, der über diesen brief informiert ist. alle achtung!!!!! ich kenne zig vereisfunktionäre die in vorständen der vereine mit wirken, die nicht das große glück haben diesen brief zu kennen.

frage: das zunächst irritiert mich .was kam danach?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Nehmen wir mal an das der Oberlandler wirklich eine Funktion inne hat - dann kann ich seinen Standpunkt verstehen und das er es für unerheblich hält das hier Preis zu geben.
Mich stört seine Aussage nicht im geringsten.

Wenn die "Politik" des VDSF wirklich so hanebüchen ist wie hier so oft beschrieben dann hat ein Funktionär (oder Vereinsmitglied) eine begründete Angst das er "danach" bestimmt Represalien zu erwarten hat.

Und zu dieser "Politik" hätte ich jetzt mal eine Frage:

In wie weit bin ich berechtigt, von meinem Vorstand bzw. Kreisverband einen Einblick in die Mitteilungen des Bundesverbandes zu verlangen?
Denn für mein Verständnis habe ich ja ein Informationsrecht und die Vorstände eine Pflicht mich darüber zu informieren.

Oder sehe ich das falsch und wenn ja, wo steht das geschrieben? Und wenn dieser Informationspflicht nicht nachgegegangen wurde, dann dürften ja (ebenfalls von meinem Vertsändnis aus), alle Entlastungen der Vorstände und alle Wahlen ungültig sein.
Außerdem müßte ich ja dann als normales zahlendes Mitglied auch ein Einspruchsrecht gegen eine Wahl haben (zumindest auf Kreisebende) oder bin ich da auf dem falschen Dampfer?

Zu den Beiträgen an den VDSF:

Sicherlich werden da laufende Kosten wie Personal, Mieten usw mit gedeckt. 
Ich lese aber immer wieder von Ausgaben für Fischbesatz für Gewässer...
Nun, ich glaube kaum, das der Verband Geld in Fischbesatz für den Rhein investiert...

Wie kann ich es als normales Mitglied bewerkstelligen, das ich sehe WOFÜR im einzelnen die Einnahmen verwendet werden?
Habe ich überhaupt das Recht dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Wenn die "Politik" des VDSF wirklich so hanebüchen ist wie hier so oft beschrieben dann hat ein Funktionär (oder Vereinsmitglied) eine begründete Angst das er "danach" bestimmt Represalien zu erwarten hat.


Wieso sollte er sich ängstigen? 
Er trägt doch die offizielle Politik schön mit und nickt laut Mohnert alles ab, da braucht er keine Angst zu haben...



> In wie weit bin ich berechtigt, von meinem Vorstand bzw. Kreisverband einen Einblick in die Mitteilungen des Bundesverbandes zu verlangen?


Als Mitglied hast Du dazu jede Berechtigung..
Nur wirst Du da sowenig informiert werden wie Vorschläge Deinerseits berücksichtigt werden würden.
Denn es ist im VDSF so (auch hier im Politikforum schön nachzulesen) dass jede Initiative von der Basis bei Hauptversammlungen möglichst schon im Vorfeld weggedrückt wird, wenns kritisch aussieht, kommt dann sogar dazu die Bundesprominenz angerauscht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215772



> Wie kann ich es als normales Mitglied bewerkstelligen, das ich sehe WOFÜR im einzelnen die Einnahmen verwendet werden?
> Habe ich überhaupt das Recht dazu?


Prinzipiell ja - aber wie bei jeder Buchhaltung kann man schön verschleiern, was eigentlich mit de Geld geschieht.

Ohne buchhalterische Kenntnisse wirste da eh verloren sein.

Es sei denn es kommt so dicke wie im VDSF-Landesverband im Hamburg, wo wegen unklarer finanzieller Geschehnisse der Vorstand nicht entlastet wurde und dafür nun noch mal ne Sondersitzung angesetzt werden muss..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214954

Du siehst - egal wo Du beim VDSF fragst oder bohrst - es kommt immer nur wieder Schlamm, Gülle und Dreck hoch-..


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Och Leute, da ist aber übers Wochenende verdammt viel unnötiger Stress in die Geschichte gebracht worden...

Können wir jetzt nicht einfach konstruktiv weiter machen?

Es ist doch ganz egal, ob und welches Amt der Oberlandler inne hat und ob er die Information "von Amts wegen" oder hintenrum bekommen hat, weil dem Schwager seiner Cousine das Töchterchen von der Putzfrau vom Oberverbandsmufti was gesteckt hat.
Fakt ist: Das Thema macht tatsächlich auch außerhalb vom AB in so mancher verborgenen Ecke verdammt viel Wirbel, sogar schon *bevor* wir es aufgegriffen haben.
Fakt ist auch: Das Thema macht verdammt viel Wirbel an allen möglichen Ecken und Enden dieses Landes, *weil* wir die Fakten schonungslos veröffentlicht haben.

Na ja, und das bei schlechten Nachrichten der Bote Schläge oder mehr bekommt, ist auch nichts Neues.
Um so schöner finde ich, wenn wir es kontrovers diskutieren und eben gerade auch diejenigen mit der VdSF-Brille auf der Nase mal *argumentieren* und handeln würden. Einzelne machen es sich ja ziemlich einfach, stellen sich auf den Standpunkt, wir würden ja ohnehin nichts Positives über den VdSF schreiben, egal was kommt und verstecken sich brav hinter dieser Überzeugung/Behauptung, mit der man zwar versuchen kann Thomas und uns von der Redaktion zu diskreditieren, aber letztlich entlarvt sich darin nur der zum Scheitern verurteilte Versuch, von den Fakten abzulenken.
Das hat es noch nie gegeben, dass eine Wahrheit zur Lüge wurde, weil der, der sie aussprach, in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt wurde. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Lügen haben die Lügner bisher immer entlarvt, mal früher und mal später.

@Oberlandler:
Nur, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, da Du ja, wenn Deine Profilangaben stimmen, offensichtlich irgendwie dem Bayerischen Landesverband angehörst, sage ich Dir gerne meine persönliche Meinung: Ihr seid neben Thüringen für mich momentan die verbliebenen Hoffnungsträger auf dem Weg, der Mohnert-Dynastie ein Ende zu bereiten. OK, da steht noch das Thema mit dem Abknüppelgebot im Raume, aber da haben Du und andere Bayern ja schon plausibel gemacht, wie eure Mentalität da tickt...:m Deshalb will ich euch das jetzt auch nicht vorwerfen (sondern vielleicht zur gegebenen Zeit darauf zurück kommen). Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass ihr Bayern zu eurem Wort steht und tatsächlich austretet, um eventuell mal den ganzen Klüngel zu entfilzen.

Und ansonsten, liebe Zussers, Fritzes und alle anderen nicht von unserer (zugegeben derzeit sehr einseitigen) Berichterstattung überzeugten VdSF-Anhänger: Gebt uns von der Redaktion positives Futter über den VdSF und wir werden es positiv verarbeiten!!!:m
Schreibt ins Board, schreibt uns PNs, tut, was in eurer Macht steht, wenn ihr tatsächliche Fakten und Beweise findet, dass wir irgendwann etwas falsch dargestellt oder gar Unwahrheiten verbreitet haben!!!
Ich wäre froh über einen Verein etwas schreiben oder lesen zu können, dessen Vorsitzender seine Mitglieder über das Fusionsthema informiert hat und dafür von seinem Landes-, Kreis- oder Bezirksverband auch entsprechendes Material bekommen hat.
Ich würde mich freuen über sachliche und faktische Argumente, die in irgendeiner Weise das Vorgehen des VdSF-Präsidiums verständlicher oder nachvollziehbarer machen würden.
Ich lasse mich gerne als Sprachrohr instrumentalisieren, wenn uns alle das in der Sache vorwärts bringt!!!


----------



## Oberlandler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Also ob mir jetzt wer glaubt, dass ich zunächst als einfacher, einem Verein angeschlossener Angler von dem Brief erfahren habe oder nicht, daran kann ich nichts ändern. Fakt ist, dass ich in einem Gespräch sowohl von dem Brief erfahren habe, als auch von dessen Inhalt. Und dass man den Inhalt für eine Unverschämtheit hält nicht nur gegenüber dem DAV sondern auch gegenüber den LVs.
Wie Honeyball sagte es gibt durchaus ein gewisses Brodeln und Aufsehen rund um diesen Brief, wenn ihr Infos wollt und euer Vorstand,warum auch immer sich quer stellt, so habt ihr als Mitglieder das Recht informiert zu werden und könnt dieses Recht auch einfordern,notfalls auf dem Rechtsweg. Und hier geht es nicht nur um diesen Brief. um Beschlüsse und Abstimmungen auf Verbandsebene, ihr habt genauso das Recht in die Bücher zu schauen und zu erfahren, wofür Geld ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Also ich glaub Dir das unbesehen!
Ganz im Gegenteil: Mich hätte es gewundert, wenn Mohnert auch noch so dämlich gewesen wäre, diesen Brief irgendwie an die große Glocke zu hängen und damit im VdSF hausieren zu gehen.
Dass er dreist und diktatorisch ist, kann man ihm Vorwerfen, aber für so dumm halte ich ihn nicht!
Er hat halt nur seine Landesfürsten eingeweiht und sich wohl dahingehend verschätzt, dass einzelne von denen eben doch nicht nur nicken...:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Also ob mir jetzt wer glaubt, dass ich zunächst als einfacher, einem Verein angeschlossener Angler von dem Brief erfahren habe oder nicht, daran kann ich nichts ändern.



Mir ist das auch wurscht. Im Gegenteil, selbst wenn Du hochrangiger VDSF Funktionär wärst, dann wenigstes einer der genug Eier in der Hose hat, sich hier zu Wort zu melden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ich sehe das nach wie vor anders.

E ist ja gerade das Kreuz, dass innerhalb des VDSF und auch in allen Landesverbänden alles abgenickt, totgeschwiegen und im kleinen Kreis ausgemauschelt wird.

Wenn dann hier jemand schreibt, er hätte "als einfacher" Angler ohne Beziehungen zu Fiunbktionären davon erfahren ist das wie Schleichwerbung:
Da versucht jemand ohne zuzugeben, dass man selber in eine Firma involviert ist, diese gut darzustellen.

Das passt genau in die von Dr. Thomas Guenther beschriebene Schiene des alles in kleinen Zirkeln ausmauschelns und ansonsten alles totschweigen.

Und genau daran krankt das der VDSF ursächlich.

Keine Information - und wenn was kommt meist faktisch falsch oder bewust  desinformierend.

Und alle Funtkionäre nicken brav ab oder haben bei anderer als der offiziell vertetenen Meinung nicht den Arsch in der Hose, dagegen was zu machen und das auch öffentlich zu machen.

Ist es da ein Wunder, dass es mit dem VDSF und ALLEN seinen Landesverbänden immer weiter bergab und was viel schlimmer ist, in eine immer anglerfeindlichere Richtung geht?

Wir brauchen keine Omerta wie bei der Mafia, sondern offene Information.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Sehe ich grundlegend anders, Thomas!!!

Ist es nicht gerade um so verständlicher, dass diejenigen, die dem bisher gelebten Umgang miteinander und der über Jahre gewachsenen Stillschweigementalität nicht mehr folgen wollen, jetzt in der ersten Phase sich besser im Hintergrund halten, statt sich zum öffentlichen Angriffsziel zu machen?

Der VdSF sucht doch jetzt schon an allen Ecken und Enden nach den "Verrätern" aus den eigenen Reihen, die uns ständig mit neuen Informationen füttern und ihn deshalb so angreifbar machen. Da wird jeder interne Kritiker, der nicht zu unseren Informanten zählt, auch mit aller Kraft versuchen, dem VdSF gegenüber unerkannt zu bleiben. Und das finde ich völlig richtig und verständlich.

Und wenn ich hier:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Und ansonsten, liebe Zussers, Fritzes und alle anderen nicht von unserer (zugegeben derzeit sehr einseitigen) Berichterstattung überzeugten VdSF-Anhänger: Gebt uns von der Redaktion positives Futter über den VdSF und wir werden es positiv verarbeiten!!!:m
> Schreibt ins Board, schreibt uns PNs, tut, was in eurer Macht steht, wenn ihr tatsächliche Fakten und Beweise findet, dass wir irgendwann etwas falsch dargestellt oder gar Unwahrheiten verbreitet haben!!!
> Ich wäre froh über einen Verein etwas schreiben oder lesen zu können, dessen Vorsitzender seine Mitglieder über das Fusionsthema informiert hat und dafür von seinem Landes-, Kreis- oder Bezirksverband auch entsprechendes Material bekommen hat.
> Ich würde mich freuen über sachliche und faktische Argumente, die in irgendeiner Weise das Vorgehen des VdSF-Präsidiums verständlicher oder nachvollziehbarer machen würden.
> Ich lasse mich gerne als Sprachrohr instrumentalisieren, wenn uns alle das in der Sache vorwärts bringt!!!


um entsprechende Beiträge gebeten habe, dann ergänze ich hiermit ganz offen:

*Wenn jemand was zu sagen hat und das lieber unter dem Deckmantel der Internetanonymität machen möchte, dann ist mir das 1000mal lieber, als wenn weiter geschwiegen wird!!!*
Klar, offene und ehrliche nicht-anonyme Stellungnahmen wären das nicht zu überbietende Nonplusultra, aber auch kleine Brötchen können den Hunger mildern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Honeyball, ja, wir sind nicht einer Meinung da.

Ich persönlich sehe das, wie von mir geschrieben, anders..

Es wurde uns ja auch gerade vorgeworfen, dass Mods und Redakteure bei uns auch alles abnicken, was vorgegeben wird - wie auch im VDSF in allen Verbänden und Gliederungen. 

Ob da bei einigen wenigstens jezt mal das nachdenken einsetzt, das es auch anders geht und man seine Meinung auf offen sagen kann?

Ok, bei uns - im VDSF wohl nach wie vor eher nicht...



> Klar, offene und ehrliche nicht-anonyme Stellungnahmen wären das nicht zu überbietende Nonplusultra, aber auch kleine Brötchen können den Hunger mildern.


Kleine Brötchen heizen den Apettit an, mildern aber keineswegs den Hunger.

Es geht da um die grundsätzliche Einstellung der VDSF-Funktionäre und Verbände:
Entweder offen informieren und versuchen die Angler mitzunehmen oder weiterhin alles im stillen Kämmerlein ausmauscheln und die Angler im Trüben sitzen lassen..

Und dass sich da was *grundsätzlich* ändern muss beim VDSF und seinen Funktionären, sehe Gott sei Dank nicht ich alleine so, sondern auch Insider aus dem VDSF.. 
Wenngleich man wohl Expräsident/funktionär sein muss, um das zum einen so klar zu erkennen und zum anderen auch so klar und offen zu artikulieren, und sich leider kein aktueller Funktionär so weit denken oder gar artikulieren traut:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2011/07/03/so-geht-es-nicht-weiter/

Zitate daraus:


> Dieser Ansehensschaden _(...des VDSF, Red...) _ist mitnichten von denjenigen zu vertreten, die über die Vorgänge veröffentlichen. Am Zustand eines verrosteten Autos ist auch nicht der TÜV schuld. *Schuld ist die Mißachtung demokratischer Rechte und Gepflogenheiten. *Das ist keine Stilfrage, sondern ein offen zu Tage tretender Kardinalmangel. Diesen abzustellen, nicht irgendjemanden in die Ecke zu stellen, ist das Gebot.





> Jetzt geht es gar nicht mehr nur darum, die Fusionsverhandlungen wieder in Schwung zu bringen. *Ob so oder so, jetzt geht es darum, den VDSF wieder flott zu machen*. Es wird nicht reichen, ein oder zwei Personalentscheidungen zu treffen. Es muss ein grundsätzlicher neuer Ansatz her. Und der muss dann auch von Persönlichkeiten verkörpert werden, die charakterlich dazu in der Lage sind, ihn umzusetzen.





> Aber auch die Landesverbände, die eigene Stellungnahmen nicht veröffentlicht haben, dürften alsbald merken, dass man nicht “nicht kommunizieren” kann. *Denn no comment ist stillschweigende Zustimmung ohne den Anspruch, mitzugestalten.* Und das in der zentralen Frage, wie der künftige deutsche Anglerverband, dem man ja angehören wird, aussehen wird.  Welches Mitglied wird das nachvollziehen können?





> An dieser Stelle rächt sich, dass man es im Verhandlungsprozess unterlassen hat, die Angler und ihre Regionalorganisationen “mitzunehmen”. Wohlgemerkt: *es geht hier nicht um ein wenig Info-Kosmetik. Es geht um ehrliche Überzeugungsarbeit*. Hierüber müssen sich DAV und VDSF einig sein und sie müssen das nach abgestimmten Regeln leisten. Geschieht dieses nicht, wird zumindest der VDSF als Verursacher der Krise zunehmend handlungsunfähig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sehe ich grundlegend anders, Thomas!!!
> 
> Ist es nicht gerade um so verständlicher, dass diejenigen, die dem bisher gelebten Umgang miteinander und der über Jahre gewachsenen Stillschweigementalität nicht mehr folgen wollen, jetzt in der ersten Phase sich besser im Hintergrund halten, statt sich zum öffentlichen Angriffsziel zu machen?
> 
> Der VdSF sucht doch jetzt schon an allen Ecken und Enden nach den "Verrätern" aus den eigenen Reihen, die uns ständig mit neuen Informationen füttern und ihn deshalb so angreifbar machen. Da wird jeder interne Kritiker, der nicht zu unseren Informanten zählt, auch mit aller Kraft versuchen, dem VdSF gegenüber unerkannt zu bleiben. Und das finde ich völlig richtig und verständlich.



So sehe ich das auch. 

Merke: Wer seine Kleidung wechselt, steht zwischendurch nackt da. Und wer möchte schon in der Öffentlichkeuit nackt sein?
Also bieten wir doch ne Umkleidekabine deren Vorhang geöffnet wird, wenn das Neue Gewand angezogen ist.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, nicht *alle* VdSF-Funktionäre und -Verbände über einen Kamm zu scheren, sondern auf die Möglichkeiten der de facto anonymen Meinungsäußerung über das Internet aufmerksam zu machen.

Auch Dr. Thomas Günther sieht ja erstmal den Bedarf, den VdSF wieder flott zu machen, während wir uns momentan noch an seiner immer offenkundiger werdenden Handlungsunfähigkeit weiden.
Aus der (Kurz-)Sicht der Hessen sind wir ja genau daran schuld, weil wir kein Pflaster über die Eiterwunde kleben, sondern jeden Vertuschungsversuch im Keim ersticken.

Meine Meinung ist halt (und damit sind wir wieder beim Ausgang des Threads): 
Ja, Dr. Thomas Günther hat recht: Der VdSF verliert zunehmend an Kompetenz, Glaubwürdigkeit und Handlungsfähigkeit. Aber die Landesverbände sind davon nur dann betroffen, wenn sie weiterhin zu allem schweigen, alles abnicken und nicht endlich das Heft in die Hand nehmen, um die Kuh vom Eis zu ziehen. Sie sind es, die jetzt die Chance haben, Größe und Mut zu zeigen, falls es denn in ihrem Interesse liegt, eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe zu ermöglichen. Daher ist für mich der wichtigste Satz in seinem Blog:


> Aber auch die Landesverbände, die eigene Stellungnahmen nicht veröffentlicht haben, dürften alsbald merken, dass man nicht “nicht kommunizieren” kann. Denn no comment ist stillschweigende Zustimmung ohne den Anspruch, mitzugestalten. Und das in der zentralen Frage, wie der künftige deutsche Anglerverband, dem man ja angehören wird, aussehen wird.



Und deshalb freue ich mich über jeden, der was zu sagen hat und das hier bei uns tut. Denn auch damit hat er recht:


> Die Landesverbände, die in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung nur zwischen Duckmäusertum oder Illoyalität wählen können, geraten zunehmend unter Bekenntnisdruck. Vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit wird so immer schwerer. Wenn jede Form der Kooperation als Mitläufertum gewertet wird, dann sind die verbandsinternen Blokaden nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


genauso wie mit seiner Bewertung:


> Der Druck, der damit auf den VDSF und insbesondere auf seine Landesverbände ausgeübt wird, schadet dem Fusionsprozess erheblich. Das soll er ja wohl auch; jedenfalls nach dem Willen der Initiatoren.


Denn dazu können wir als Redaktion auch bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen zur Bewertung einzelner Aussagen und Personen ja geschlossen stehen:
Wir halten eine "Fusion" à la VdSF, sprich eine einfache Übernahme des kleineren durch den größeren -bzw. des fähigeren durch den unfähige(re)n- Verband für den absolut falschen Weg im Sinne der Angler in diesem Land!


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Also ob mir jetzt wer glaubt, dass ich zunächst als einfacher, einem Verein angeschlossener Angler von dem Brief erfahren habe oder nicht, daran kann ich nichts ändern. Fakt ist, dass ich in einem Gespräch sowohl von dem Brief erfahren habe, als auch von dessen Inhalt. Und dass man den Inhalt für eine Unverschämtheit hält nicht nur gegenüber dem DAV sondern auch gegenüber den LVs.
> Wie Honeyball sagte es gibt durchaus ein gewisses Brodeln und Aufsehen rund um diesen Brief, wenn ihr Infos wollt und euer Vorstand,warum auch immer sich quer stellt, so habt ihr als Mitglieder das Recht informiert zu werden und könnt dieses Recht auch einfordern,notfalls auf dem Rechtsweg. Und hier geht es nicht nur um diesen Brief. um Beschlüsse und Abstimmungen auf Verbandsebene, ihr habt genauso das Recht in die Bücher zu schauen und zu erfahren, wofür Geld ausgegeben wird.


 
Danke , mit dieser Erklärung kann ich leben, hatte doch so meine Zweifel#h warum es keine Erklärung gibt, in welcher Eigenschaft Dir der Brief bekannt wurde.
Gruß A.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Halo miteinander,

also ich kann im Gegensatz zu manch anderen mit der Position von Oberlandler nicht gut leben.. Und das ist der Grund warum ich hier noch einmal poste, obwohl ich mich entschieden habe, inhaltlich zu der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu sagen ( und dabei bleibt es auch).

Und weil ich gerade dabei bin: Es ist doch unglaublich einfach zu klären ob in der VDSF-Spitze alles abgenickt wird oder nicht. Es gibt doch jemand, der es genau wissen muss (und der sich zu dieser Sache nicht eindeutig geäußert hat – sondern nur zur Frage der Fusion):

@ Dr. Thomas Günther

Können Sie bestätigen, dass – unabhängig von der Fusionsfrage – die VDSF-Funktionäre immer ohne kontroverse Debatte allen Vorschlägen zugestimmt haben?

Für den Fall, dass doch mal kontrovers diskutiert wurde: Wie ist der Mechanismus, dass am Schluss dennoch immer einstimmige Beschlüsse rauskommen?

Diese Fragen seien aber nur am Rande angemerkt. Was da auf Bundesebene passiert ist mir eher egal. Was mich wirklich aufregt ist, was Oberlandler hier momentan abliefert:

@ Oberlandler

Du hast Dich erst kürzlich hier zur Thematik „Geradlinigkeit, Ehre, Stolz usw.“ ausgelassen und in früheren Postings auch deutlich gemacht, dass Du offene Aussprache und ehrliche Meinungsäußerung sehr schätzt. Und aktuell lässt Du im Unklaren was Deine Stellung im Verein und ggflls als Funktionär ist. Und das regt mich auf. Denn ich kenne Deinen Verein (ist ein Nachbarverein). Und dieser Verein ist aller Ehren wert. Die Vereinsführung ist offen und fair, super gute Ansichten zur Fischerei und Waidgerechtigkeit, 1 a Jugendarbeit, zur Gesellschaft hin weit geöffnet, demokratisch ..
Es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund mit den eigenen Ansichten hinter dem Berg zu halten. Irgend welcher Druck oder Repressalien sind weit ab. 

Warum bekennst Du nicht Farbe? Zumal Dein digitaler Fußabdruck im Netz eindeutig ist (welcher Verein, Dein Vereinsbeitritt usw…).

Also: Klare Position,. offenes Visier … oder ???? …..


Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Oberlandler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



			
				Fischer am Inn;3381052
 
[FONT=Times New Roman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oberlandler[/FONT]
> 
> Du hast Dich erst kürzlich hier zur Thematik „Geradlinigkeit, Ehre, Stolz usw.“ ausgelassen und in früheren Postings auch deutlich gemacht, dass Du offene Aussprache und ehrliche Meinungsäußerung sehr schätzt. Und aktuell lässt Du im Unklaren was Deine Stellung im Verein und ggflls als Funktionär ist. Und das regt mich auf. Denn ich kenne Deinen Verein (ist ein Nachbarverein). Und dieser Verein ist aller Ehren wert. Die Vereinsführung ist offen und fair, super gute Ansichten zur Fischerei und Waidgerechtigkeit, 1 a Jugendarbeit, zur Gesellschaft hin weit geöffnet, demokratisch ..
> Es gibt nicht den geringsten Grund mit den eigenen Ansichten hinter dem Berg zu halten. Irgend welcher Druck oder Repressalien sind weit ab.
> ...



Ich habe von Vereinsseite überhaupt nichts zu befürchten, habe dort kein Amt und bin nur ein Angler unter vielen.Wo es um den Vorwurf ging, dass u.a. Vereinsvorstände Personen ohne Ehre, Würde und Stolz sind, habe ich mich geäußert weil ich da meinen Vorstand vor Augen hatte und ich es eine Unverschämtheit finde ihn so zu betiteln. Toni du wirst ihn wohl kennen und wirst mir in diesem Punkt sicherlich zustimmen. Er leistet sehr gute Arbeit und bringt den Verein, auch in der Öffentlichkeit voran.


Ich werde mich hier jetzt auch nicht weiter zu Angriffen gegen meine Person äußern. Denktst doch was ihr wollts, manche Dinge haben, besonders, wenn sie ins Private gehen einfach nichts in der Öffentlichkeit des Internets zu suchen.

Sobald hier wieder was ernsthaftes kommt, werde ich wieder in die Diskussion einsteigen, alles was sich um meine Person dreht, könnts euch sparen, darauf antworten werde ich von jetzt an nicht mehr.:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Mal zurück zum ernsthaften:
Hat noch irgendjemand der normalen Angler (kein Vereins/Verbandsfunktionär im VDSF) irgendetwas von seinem Landes/Kreis/Regionalverband erfahren zum Thema Fusion?
Wie welcher seiner Funktionäre in Verbandsdausschuss/Präsidium da abgestimmt hatte und warum, mit welcher Begründung?

Ob es also etwas wie wenigstens innerverbandliche Information gibt - Oder ob der gesamte VDSF tatsächlich auch nach innen sowenig wie nach außen kommuniziert und damit eigentlich komplett demokratieresistent ist?


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> @ Dr. Thomas Günther
> 
> Können Sie bestätigen, dass – unabhängig von der Fusionsfrage – die VDSF-Funktionäre immer ohne kontroverse Debatte allen Vorschlägen zugestimmt haben?
> 
> Für den Fall, dass doch mal kontrovers diskutiert wurde: Wie ist der Mechanismus, dass am Schluss dennoch immer einstimmige Beschlüsse rauskommen?


 
Ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass es im VDSF Zustimmungen zu Vorschlägen immer ohne kontroverse Debatten gab. Auch wenn sich meine Erfahrung nur auf den Zeitraum bis 2006 bezieht, so kann ich mich doch an eine ganze Reihe sehr heftiger und auch höchst kontroverser Debatten erinnern. Und es gab durchaus Mehrheitsentscheidungen, die auch mal knapper ausgefallen sind. Des öfteren fanden Vorschläge auch mal keine Zustimmung.
Einen "Mechanismus hin zur Einstimmigkeit" kenne ich nicht. Im VDSF werden die Entscheidungen der JHV in der Regel lange vorbereitet und durch Vorbefassungen des Gesamtpräsidiums und des Verbandsausschusses ausgelotet und geebnet. Irgendwelche "Fraktionszwänge" oder Vergleichbares sind mir aus meiner aktiven Zeit nicht bekannt geworden.
Der vermeintlichen "Einstimmigkeit" sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht allzuviel Bedeutung beigemssen werden. Die inflationsartige Berufung auf Beschlüsse, die angeblich einstimmig gefasst worden sind, soll das Gewicht schwacher Argumente erhöhen und ist ja nur sehr durchsichtig. Im Fusionsgeschäft hat sie nichts zu suchen. Denn was ein Verband auch noch so einstimmig beschließt, bindet den anderen dadurch keineswegs mehr oder eher. Derartiges zeigt nur, dass die Verbände nicht in einer Überzeugungs-, sondern in einer Verkündungskultur leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



> Im VDSF werden die Entscheidungen der JHV in der Regel lange vorbereitet und durch Vorbefassungen des Gesamtpräsidiums und des Verbandsausschusses ausgelotet und geebnet


Nur die, die es angeht und die am Ende drunter zu leiden haben, die normalen Angler (ob organisiert oder nicht) wurden NIE VORHER mal gefragt, egal zu welchem Thema - nicht einmal die im eigenen Verband organisierten.

Das war und ist ein Trauerspiel............


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ja, Thomas, das wären basisdemokratische Prinzipien, die, soweit ich sehe, in allen gesellschaftlichen Organisationen mit nur wenigen Ausnahmen nur gering ausgeprägt sind. Da ist noch Raum für Verbesserungen. Mitgliederbeteiligung ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Es fängt bereits mit dem Mitglieder-Information an. Sie ist, wo sie überhaupt stattfindet, eher berichterstattend, als meinungsbildungsfördernd. Da fehlt es zumeist schon an den geeigneten Köpfen, die man für so etwas braucht. Um es auch mal selbstkritisch zu sagen: Ich bin da in meiner aktiven Zeit auch weit unter dem geblieben, was ich mir gewünscht habe. Schon allein so etwa Banales wie die Suche eines geeigneten Pressereferenten wirkt sich da oftmals extrem hinderlich aus.
Ein weiteres Grundproblem sehe ich im Vereins- und Verbandsrecht: In den JHV *muss *der Vorstand seine Entlastung und die Zustimmung zum Haushalt erreichen. Ansonsten ist er nicht mehr handlungsfähig. Die ganze Tagesordnung wird in diesen Dienst gestellt. Kein guter Platz, ständig Grundsatzdiskussionen zu führen. Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag, in regelmäßigen Abständen zwischen den JHV Verbandstage einzuführen, auf denen Mitglieder mitwirken, diskutieren und Themen besprochen werden können und sich die Verbände mit ihren Positionen darstellen und rechtfertigen. So etwas haben ja sogar die beiden Kirchen in Deutschland hinbekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Wäre wünschenswert - Glaubt Du daran?
Oder eher daran, dass man die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre komplett zum Teufel jagen muss, wenn man tatsächlich real etwas für Angler erreichen will??

Wir haben schon mehrfach angeboten, den Verbänden dabei zu helfen und sie zu unterstützen mit den bei uns vorhandenen Möglichkeiten..

Ich persönlich neige inzwischen daher auch immer mehr dazu, in dieser Frage den Punkt  mit "alle zum Teufel jagen" zu bejahen.. 

Weil man ja auch die vielfältigen Reaktionen sieht auf den Anwurf des Präsidenten, die Funktionäre würden eh alles abnicken...

Und der DAV fängt auch an, sich in diese Richtung zu entwickeln..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3384494#post3384494

Pest oder Cholera, scheint die die einzige für Angler zu beantwortende Frage noch zu sein..


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

(Jetzt "antworte" ich mir schon selber!)

Kleine Ergänzung:

Aus den Gründen meines vorangegangenen Beitrages wären die Verbände gut beraten, das Internet viel stärker und schneller für die Information der Mitglieder zu nutzen. Man sehe sich doch einmal in der Landschaft der "Verbandszeitungen" um. Ich wundere mich jedenfalls nicht, dass z.B. der Mohnert-Brief vielen nicht bekannt ist. In der Praxis müßte er dem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit überstellt werden, der ihn dann an die Internet-Firma weiterleitet, die ihn dann irgendwann einmal einstellt. Viele Funktionäre sind mit der (im Übrigen ehrenamtlichen) Gremienarbeit zeitlich so beansprucht, dass sie die Kommunikation nach innen nicht in dem erforderlichen Maße und Tempo betreiben (können). Nur die wenigsten haben ein IPad! Ich will diese strukturellen Mängel nur benennen, nicht entschuldigen. Etwas ganz anderes ist die bewußt gewählte Hinterzimmer-Geheimhaltungspolitik. Die habe ich bereits in einer Reihe von Beiträgen kritisiert.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre wünschenswert - Glaubt Du daran?
> Oder eher daran, dass man die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre komplett zum Teufel jagen muss, wenn man tatsächlich real etwas für Angler erreichen will??



Zum Teufel?  - Ich dachte, Ihr hattet da mehr eine _parteigebundenere _Gesellschaft für die Herren geplant...

Aber im Ernst: Wer sich nicht ändert, wird verändert. Und: Warum sollten ausgerechnet organisierte Angler gegen Schwarmintelligenz immun sein!?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Weils seit Jahren so aussieht?


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Schau Dich doch mal in den Verbänden um, wo es Funktionäre ungefähr Deines Jahrganges gibt. Betrachtet man die "vorherrschenden" Altersstrukturen und weiß, wie die Arbeitssozialisation jener Generation wahr, dann wird einem manches Verhalten erklärlich, auch wenn es dadurch nicht entschuldbarer wird.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne noch auf den Widerspruch zwischen "professioneller" Lobbyarbeit und Ehrenamtlichkeit in den Verbänden hinweisen. Im Namen der Gemeinnützigkeit sind allenfalls ein paar Geschäftsführer erlaubt, die allerdings oft nicht im Sinne des Lobbyismus, sondern der Verwaltung der Organisation agieren. Funktionierende Lobbyverbände haben zwar ebenfalls ein ehrenamtliches Präsidium, aber eine viel stärkere Hauptgeschäftsführung, die die Hauptlast der Lobbyarbeit trägt und mit einem Fachreferentenpool untersetzt ist. Wer zu so etwas nicht bereit ist, der setzt der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen von vornherein deutliche Grenzen. Egal, ob es das nicht zahlen wollende Mitglied ist oder der Funktionär, der die tatsächliche Außenvertretung (fast) ausschließlich in den Händen der Ehrenamtlichen sehen will. Von beiden ist reichlich vorhanden. Und so ist die Decke immer zu kurz. Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Verbände den falschen Einfluss ausüben, sondern dass sie zu wenig professionellen Einfluss ausüben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Sind - bis jetzt - nicht zuerst mal Verbände UND Funktionäre das größte Problem für Angler?

Oder ketzerisch gefragt:
Würde es Anglern wirklich schlechter gehen, wenn ihre Interessen vom BUND vertreten werden würden statt von VDSF und DAV?


----------



## ivo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... sondern dass sie zu wenig professionellen Einfluss ausüben.


|good:

Auch ein Kritikpunkt von mir, den ich meinem LV-Präsidenten mehr als einmal mitgeteilt habe, neben so vielen anderen Sachen die nicht geklärt wurden und nach Meinung des VDSF wohl auch nicht sollten.
Es macht keinen Sinn Lobbyarbeit für Angler zu propagieren, diese aber nur ehrenamtlich bestreiten zu wollen. Politiker brauchen 7 Tage die Woche, rund um die Uhr Ansprechpartner. Das ist mit den bisherigen Strukturen nicht zu machen. 
Allerdings müsste ein neuer Verband natürlich Anglerfreundlich sein. Den sonst könnte er diese Macht sehr leicht gegen die eigenen LV bzw die eigene Interessengruppe einsetzen. Ich denke der jetzige VDSF ist da ein gutes Beispiel. 
Deshalb kann es mit dem VDSF fürs erste keinen gemeinsamen Verband geben! Zuerst müssen sich da grundlegende Dinge ändern. Und dann braucht es noch seine Zeit, um zu zeigen, dass die neue Politik auch konsequent umgesetzt wird.

Das Schmierentheater ist auch keinem mehr zu erklären.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

@Brotfisch:
Deine Sichtweise gefällt mir. So analysierst Du sehr gut, wie über die Jahre so ein Klüngel entstanden ist (in den Anglerverbänden ist es da nicht anders als in vielen anderen Ecken unseres Lebens).
Was natürlich fehlt, ist eine Idee, wie dies zu lösen ist, aber ich denke, das war auch nicht das Ziel Deiner Antwort.
In der Politik bemüht sich ja im Schnitt etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Wahlberechtigten, wenigstens alle 4-5 Jahre ihre Meinung und/oder ihren Unmut zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Nur wir stehen hier vor einem Dilemma ohne Alternativen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur wir stehen hier vor einem Dilemma ohne Alternativen.



Das glaube ich weniger. Ohne Alternativen wäre unsere Arbeit sinnlos. Aber Alternativen muss man sich erarbeiten.
Dazu muss man aber erst mal wissen, wo man eigentlich hinwill. Sprich eine Vision entwickeln zu deren Realisierung man sich erreichbare Ziele steckt. Dazu aber müssen die Verantwortlichen erst mal gebracht werden. Dies wiederum können wir mit dem AB kaum erreichen, aber wir erreichen die Basis. Da muss zunächst ein aktives Interesse entstehen, von dort muss Druck aufgebaut werden. 
Hier wird diskutiert, (fast) völlig egal auf welchem Level und mit welchen Argumenten, Hauptsache man fühlt sich auf Funktionärsebene nicht mehr ungebunden und unbeobachtet.
Da gibt es dann manche Funktionäre, die das Internet als meinungsbildendes Medium einfach ignorieren oder dem keine Bedeutung beimessen. 
Das sind heute schon Ex-Funktionäre ohne dass sie es wissen.
Der Rest und die Nachrücker werden die Sache sicher anders angehen. Und sie werden irgendwann zu dem Schluss kommen müssen, dem Druck der Basis ohne professionelle Unterstützung nicht standhalten zu können. Und diese Unterstützung werden sie sich sichern müssen. 

Das wird nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen, da gehen Jahre ins Land. Aber es wird ganz sicher passieren. 

Es sei denn, der Druck lässt nach. Aber das wollen wir doch nicht zulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Auf Grund des Verhaltens des DAV momentan, das sich immer mehr dem nichtöffentlichen arbeiten des VDSF angleicht, teile ich Honeys Befürchtungen, dass zumindest mit den momentanen Verbänden und Funktionären insgesamt für Angler kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.

Aber, um das auch ganz klar zu sagen, ich gehe auch komplett mit Ralle mit:


> Das sind heute schon Ex-Funktionäre ohne dass sie es wissen.
> Der Rest und die Nachrücker werden die Sache sicher anders angehen. Und sie werden irgendwann zu dem Schluss kommen müssen, dem Druck der Basis ohne professionelle Unterstützung nicht standhalten zu können. Und diese Unterstützung werden sie sich sichern müssen.
> 
> Das wird nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen, da gehen Jahre ins Land. Aber es wird ganz sicher passieren.
> ...


Das werden wir mit Sicherheit nicht zulassen!!!

Ja, das wird dauern - aber als Angler sind wir ja in Geduld geübt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund des Verhaltens des DAV momentan, das sich immer mehr dem nichtöffentlichen arbeiten des VDSF angleicht, teile ich Honeys Befürchtungen, dass zumindest mit den momentanen Verbänden und Funktionären insgesamt für Angler kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.



Der DAV muss seine einmalige Chance verstehen, möglichst viele Leute vom sinkenden VDSF-Schiff an Bord zu holen (und dabei Kapitän zu bleiben und den Kurs zu halten). 

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann ?

Sollte man sich nach geschlagener Schlacht wieder auf sein Terrain zurückziehen in dem Glauben, sein Hoheitsgebiet verteidigt und die Invasion aufgehalten zu haben, wird man feststellen, dass der Virus Tierrecht nicht an die Grenzen der Bundesländer gebunden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Noch setze ich eine gewisse Hoffnung in den DAV - auch weil Günter Markstein in der Praxis mit Einführung des anglerfreundlichen Landesfischereigesetzes in Brandenburg bewiesen hat, wie er "angelpolitisch tickt" (das hatte er ja vor seiner Verbandstätigkeit als Beamter der Behörde entworfen und letztlich mit durchgesetzt). 

Wenn jetzt aber im DAV die gleichen Mechanismen anfangen zu greifen wie im VDSF (ausmauscheln hinter geschlossenen Türen ohne Mitnahme und Information der Angler), dann ist das nur ein Umzug von einem sinkenden auf ein komplett verostetes Schiff.

Ich bin bis jetzt - bei allem Vertrauen in den DAV-Bund - zutiefst misstrauisch, dass sich dei DAV-Landesverbände als genauso ränkefreudig wie der VDSF in all seinen Gliederungen zeigt.

Ich hoffe darauf, dass sich meine Sichtweise als Irrtum herausstellt.

Noch glaube ich aber nicht wirklich daran, da keinerlei anderslautende  Information kommt...


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief*

Ich setze da auf des Anglers Tugend: Geduld

Aber umgekehrt weiß auch jeder Angler, dass Geduld nicht endlos ist. Wenigstens so viel Nähe zum Angeln traue ich jedoch jedem Funktionär zu, dass er dies einzuschätzen vermag.
Ansonsten gebe ich jetzt mal eine Vermutung zum Besten:
Vor Anfang September tut sich erstmal gar nichts!:m


----------

